# Nationalstolz



## Maxvillev (5. Februar 2008)

Am letzten Wochenende hatte ich mit einem bekannten eine Unterhaltung zum Thema Nationalstolz. Da erfuhr ich, dass man in deutschen Schule indirekt beigebracht bekommt "Du bist Deutscher!Du solltest dich schämen!" Und in Frankreich lernt man zum Beispiel das man stolz sein kann Franzose zu sein.

Also ich muss sagen ich schäme mich nicht ein Deutscher zu sein, ich bin sogar stolz drauf. Was in der Nazi-Zeit geschehen ist habe ich ja nicht verbrochen... Und immer noch in diese Schublade gesteckt zu werden ist einfach völliger Unsinn. Wir können doch stolz drauf sein was wir heute leisten....
Wo wir Deutschen Hilfe leisten und wo wir uns bemühen Frieden zu wahren usw...

Was ist Eure Meinung zu dem Thema?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Ja ich bin stolz schweizer zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Wenig Arbeitslose
-Stabile Wärung
-Gute Jobs
-Wir helfen auch Realtiv viel
-Sind nicht in der Eu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Deutschland naja .. Tokio Hotel ..


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Maxvillev schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen ich schäme mich nicht ein Deutscher zu sein, ich bin sogar stolz drauf.




man sollte auf dinge stolz sein für die man etwas geleistet hat. natürlich ist es eine riesen leistung von dir in deutschland geboren zu sein. das ist mit jahrelangem, harten, unmenschlichen training verbunden.

gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und jezz kauf dirn keks du talentierter deutscher!


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (5. Februar 2008)

moin moin,

also ich bin auch stolz ein deutscher zu sein. und nein, ich bin kein nazi. aber wieso sollte man nicht stolz auf sein vaterland sein? du hast schon recht was du sagst. schaut euch mal die amis an, in jedem garten ne flagge, immer und überall wird die hymne gesungen usw. 
jetzt stell dir mal vor du hast ne deutschlandflagge im garten, du kannst dir garnicht vorstellen wie die leute über dich abhetzten. 

vergessen sollte/darf man natürlich nicht was damals geschehen ist. aber man darf uns nicht dafür verantwortlich machen. 



aber ihr wisst ja, der gewinner schreibt die geschichte


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2008)

*wedelt mit dem Schweizerfähnchen und jodelt kurz*


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Ich bin nicht glücklich ein Deutscher zu sein...


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

/vote carcharoth 4 president ;D

giev schweizerfänichen meins ist zuhause -.-


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Bratwurstbratgerät schrieb:


> aber ihr wisst ja, der gewinner schreibt die geschichte





wo haste denn diesen tollen spruch her? von der npd-schulhof cd?


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (5. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> wo haste denn diesen tollen spruch her? von der npd-schulhof cd?




ich lese ab und zu in büchern. (des sind die dinger zum aufklappen die es in bibliotheken gibt)


----------



## nalcarya (5. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> man sollte auf dinge stolz sein für die man etwas geleistet hat. natürlich ist es eine riesen leistung von dir in deutschland geboren zu sein. das ist mit jahrelangem, harten, unmenschlichen training verbunden.
> 
> gz
> 
> ...


So seh ich das auch. Man kann auf etwas stolz sein an dem man selbst mitwirkt/-arbeitet, aber doch nicht darauf das man in nem bestimmten Gebiet geboren wurde? Oo


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

natürlich bist du bei weitem intelligenter als ich, das habe ich aber auch garnicht in frage gestellt. du bist deutschland.

aber hin und wieder erlaubt mir auch meine dummheit einen klaren blick auf meine mitmenschen- und was ich so sehe bringt mich echt zum zweifeln.


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (5. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch. Man kann auf etwas stolz sein an dem man selbst mitwirkt/-arbeitet, aber doch nicht darauf das man in nem bestimmten Gebiet geboren wurde? Oo




also darf jeder der steuern zahlt also stolz sein steuern zahlen zu dürfen, da ja sonst deutschland pleite wäre. 


man darf auch stolz auf ewas sein wo man nicht mitgewirkt hat, zb kann man stolz sein was aus deutschland nach ww2 geworden ist. oder nicht?


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (5. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> aber hin und wieder erlaubt mir auch meine dummheit einen klaren blick auf meine mitmenschen- und was ich so sehe bringt mich echt zum zweifeln.



dan seh mich mal wie du denkst und sag es mir, mal schaun wie weit es zutrifft


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Du kannst nix dafür .. naja stolz das ich schweizer sein darf bin ich trozdem .. auf der welt kann man viel mehr pech haben ;D

schweizer kannst du werden .. eidgenosse musst du sein ;d


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Thront, sag bloß du kennst die NPD-Schulhof-CD nicht? 
Die ist der Hit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin stolz in Deutschland gut leben zu können, 
das ist nicht mehr selbstverständlich... stimmts Frau Merkel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (5. Februar 2008)

Ich bin froh in Deutschland zu leben, natürlich gibt es Länder in denen es besser zugeht aber es gibt natürlich auch Ländern denen es noch schlechter geht.

Und in meiner Schulzeit habe ich nie soetwas beigebracht bekommen wie der TE zitiert hat... oO


----------



## Incontemtio (5. Februar 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht wirklich mit Deutschland identifizieren, darum bin ich nicht stolz darauf ein Deutscher zu sein.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Februar 2008)

Dito.
Auch ich fühle einen gewissen Stolz in dem Land geboren zu sein, dass soviele Dichter und Denker, Philosophen und Musiker hervorgebracht hat. 
Etwas dafür zu können oder eigene Leistung gebracht zu haben, darum geht es doch überhaupt nicht. Es geht um den Gedanken der Zusammengehörigkeit. 

Wir sind das Volk! -> soll hier mal stellvertretend sein.

Was im Zweiten Weltkrieg und während des Nazi-Regimes passiert ist, lässt mich jedoch innehalten und dafür schäme ich mich ähnlich als das ich auf die oben genannten Dinge stolz bin. Ich identifiziere mich mit diesem Land und seinen Leuten. Daher gehe ich demokratisch wählen, da ich Einfluss nehmen möchte. Ich zahle Steuern (eine der wenigen Pflichten, von den abgesehen mannigfaltigen Rechten) und leiste so meinen Beitrag um auf das stolz sein zu können, was in den letzten 50 Jahren alles in Dtl. passiert ist.

Die Aufarbeitung der Vergangenheit ist wichtig. Man muß sich auch noch in meiner und den nach mir folgenden Generationen mit der Zeit 1936-1945 auseinandersetzen, denn wer die Vergangenheit nicht kennt (und aus ihr lernt) ist verdammt sie zu wiederholen. Ein Blick in die Geschichte zeigt das. 

Abschließend bleibt vielleicht noch zu sagen:
Ein Patriot liebt sein Land,
Ein Nationalist hasst andere.

P.S.: Sprüche wie "Der Gewinner schreibt die Geschichte" grenzen schon an Atavismus und an die Stammtischparolen der Schulhof CD.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

> Abschließend bleibt vielleicht noch zu sagen:
> Ein Patriot liebt sein Land,
> Ein Nationalist hasst andere.



Dann bin ich ein Patriot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Patriot of Swiss Nations, Minastirit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja man kann auf vieles Stolz sein. Kolege sag auch immer wir haben im Fussballmatch gewonnen. und ich sag ihm immer .. du hast nichtmal mitgemacht . und dann geht die diskusion los DOCH ich hab sie unterstüzt bla bla blub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Februar 2008)

Da fällt mir gerade ein:
Wer hat schonmal vom Wunder von Bern gehört?

Ein wunderbares Beispiel wie ein scheinbar völlig nebensächliches Ereignis dazu beitragen kann, das Selbstwertgefühl einer ganzen Nation, neun Jahre nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg, zu steigern.

P.S.: Etwas pathetisch zwar aber ein feines Video.
Wir sind wir  (Min 1:11 - 1:40)


----------



## Dogar (5. Februar 2008)

Maxvillev schrieb:


> Da erfuhr ich, dass man in deutschen Schule indirekt beigebracht bekommt "Du bist Deutscher!Du solltest dich schämen!"



Ähm ... Wo ? Bitte welches Fach Deutsch/Mathe/Physik ? 

Und in dem Fach bitte noch das Thema was grade drann ist.

Ansonsten würd ich mal sagen das des ziemlicher Humbug ist.

Wofür sollen wir uns schämen ? 

mir fällt im moment nichts ein


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

> Da erfuhr ich, dass man in deutschen Schule indirekt beigebracht bekommt "Du bist Deutscher!Du solltest dich schämen!" Und in Frankreich lernt man zum Beispiel das man stolz sein kann Franzose zu sein.



also mal allgemein ein hÄmmer fred   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber was is das fürne aussage...in der schule [..]

in der schule lernst du nur gehorchen und gedichte aufsagen, aber sonst bleibst für dein leben lang blöd

genauso letzens der thread "in den medien sagen sie immer dass man dann und dann wow süchtig ist. nun habe ich angst"

warum lasst ihr euch alles vorkauen und eintrichtern, habt doch eure eigene meinung. 

national stolz ist allgemein lächerlich (ich bin österreicher und diskutiere oft genug mit solchen kanidaten), seid doch froh ein stolzer erdenbürger zu sein.....und jeder der euch einreden will, ihr seid DAS oder müsst euch SO vorkommen weil ihr aus DEM land seid....ich will jetzt nich sagen rassistisch....sagen wir, der ist voll mit klischeehaftigen vorurteilen, und sollte garnicht beachtet werden. ob das nun eltern/politiker/lehrer oder freunde sind

lg


----------



## Gamerhenne (5. Februar 2008)

ehrlich gesagt bin ich stolzer auf meine italienische Hälfte, wobei ich jetzt nicht sagen könnte, woran das genau liegt. Klar, die "Deutschen" haben schon viel Schrott gebaut, aber das haben die Italiener auch ( wenn man das jetzt mal politisch sieht ). Fakt ist, als Deutscher in Deutschland lebend, wird man halt auch mit Deutschen kontfrontiert, und das jeden Tag ( logisch, oder ? *G* ) und da denke ich schon manchmal, wenn ich so einige Jugendliche und Erwachsene sehe ( Erziehung, Ausdrucksweise etc ) : Meine Güte, das Land verkommt.
Aber das ist sicher in anderen Ländern genauso. Alles in allem bin ich schon froh, hier zu leben, oder überhaupt in Europa. Die Deutschen, die ständig auswandern wollen weil alles irgendwo anders besser ist....die irren sich gewaltig. Es ist immer so gut, wie man es sich selber macht. 
Wenn ich genauer drüber nachdenke, hab ich wohl überhaupt keinen Nationalstolz, weder Deutschen, noch italienischen..ich bin wohl viel eher stolz auf das, was ich bin, kann und weiß.


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

> Klar, die "Deutschen" haben schon viel Schrott gebaut, aber das haben die Italiener auch



bzw die haben mit gemacht^^^^und es ist schon so zB in griechenland. wenn du sagst du bist aus germany gibts mal ein *schluck* aber wennst sagts du bist from austria, wird gleich gewitzelt und "ah na ihr sied ja keine deutschen"

ihr habt schon einen ruf (wie die englishen party touristen) abzubauen^^


----------



## nalcarya (5. Februar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> Ähm ... Wo ? Bitte welches Fach Deutsch/Mathe/Physik ?
> 
> Und in dem Fach bitte noch das Thema was grade drann ist.
> 
> Ansonsten würd ich mal sagen das des ziemlicher Humbug ist.


Nehmt doch nciht alles so wörtlich, meine Güte. Oo

Er meinte damit (denk ich mal) den Geschichtsunterricht in dem das Thema Nationalsozialismus ja einiges an Platz im Stundenplan einnimmt - und in den meisten Fällen ist es so dass di Schüler beim durchnehmen des Stoffes das Gefühl vermittelt bekommen dass die Deutschen auch heute noch eine gewisse Schuld dafür tragen was damals passiert ist.

Was natürlich Blödsinn ist, aber junge Menschen nehmen solche Dinge nun mal sehr unterschiedlich auf.

Nochmal zum Thema Stolz: ich hab niemandem das Recht abgesprochen auf sein Land stolz zu sein - ich kann es nur nicht nachvollziehen wo dieser Stolz herkommen soll.


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

^^ich zitier sicher ned meine letzen 2 posts nochmal^^

vorallem den ersten


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Februar 2008)

Ich steh dem ganzen neutral gegenüber. Ich bin froh das ich in Deutschland lebe. Klar, wie schon x3n0n sagte, es gibt Länder, wo man besser dran wäre, aber auch welche, wo man schlechter dran wäre.

Deutschlands Vergangenheit ist nichts, worauf man stolz sein kann. Aber das liegt ja schon mehr als 50 Jahre zurück. Dafür können die heutigen Generationen nichts. Deshalb brauch man sich, meiner Meinung nach, auch nicht zu schämen Deutscher zu sein. 
Aber für mich gibt es auch keinen besonderen Grund stolz drauf zu sein. Deshlab steh ich da eigentlich recht neutral zu.


----------



## nalcarya (5. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ^^ich zitier sicher ned meine letzen 2 posts nochmal^^
> 
> vorallem den ersten


Und was willst du mir damit sagen? Ich hab deine Posts schon gelesen. Oo


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

> Nochmal zum Thema Stolz: ich hab niemandem das Recht abgesprochen auf sein Land stolz zu sein - ich kann es nur nicht nachvollziehen wo dieser Stolz herkommen soll.



das bestätigen ^^

bzw, dass wer glaubt besser als die da unter oder ober euch oder besser als die im osten oder im westen zu sein, der is vor 23 jahren stehen geblieben ...oder vor 60

hach ich gehör ins bett^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Februar 2008)

ich bin nicht deutschland
ich bin nicht stolz deutscher zu sein
ich mag deutschland nicht

HOCH DIE ANTINATIONALE SOLIDARITÄT!


hmm ich glaub das wird jetz flames hageln....


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

> HOCH DIE ANTI-NATIONALE SOLIDARITÄT!



also das unterschreib ich^^


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin nicht deutschland
> ich bin nicht stolz deutscher zu sein
> ich mag deutschland nicht
> ....


Dann verschwinde aus Deutschland! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin nicht deutschland
> ich bin nicht stolz deutscher zu sein
> ich mag deutschland nicht
> 
> ...



Boah hau ab mit deinem Linken Müll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Boah hau ab mit deinem Linken Müll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign!


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2008)

<---- stolzer Schweizer aus rein natürlichem Anbau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (5. Februar 2008)

Bin halbdeutscher mit andern Worten ich bin für alle andern ne Kanacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Bei den USA ist es so, jeder Staat hat eine andere Seite.

Dass fehlt z.B in Deutschland.

Deutschland hat ne scheiss Geschichte, scheiss Wetter, und scheiss Gesetze.

Klar in Amerika die Politik ist auch nicht der Hammer. Aber trotzdem wär ich sogar lieber ein Ami...


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> HOCH DIE ANTINATIONALE SOLIDARITÄT!
> hmm ich glaub das wird jetz flames hageln....



pubertät?  *streichel* ...n bisschen mami und papi aus der reserve locken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hut ab mein kleiner straßenkämpfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn du mal groß bist kannste hier mitmachen. 
--- LFGR ---




Lurock schrieb:


> Dann verschwinde aus Deutschland!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





boah lurock du mal wieder! du bist wohl mit sehr großem abstand das intelligenteste wesen des forums! ich hab da aber ne bessere idee: anstatt andersdenkende menschen aus dem land zu schmeißen könnten wir lager bauen und sie zur arbeit zwingen! natürlich ohne bezahlung!

verdammt lurock wissen deine eltern eig. was für einen mist du in mmorpg-foren von dir gibst ?
ich glaub die würden dir ne woche stubenarrest geben !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







das land der dichter und denker.... goldener boden auf dem ich mich bewege! meine güte- gestern hab ich noch auf ihn gepinkelt- mir war nicht bewusst welch kulturelles erbe dieses land trägt (auch nach dem es fast den ganzen europäischen kunstbestand in diesem kleinen süßen weltkrieg verbrannt hat...)

ich spüre schon die flammen der hölle an meinem bein hochkriechen- jahrelang hab ich das land der dichter und denker nicht gewürdigt.... ich danke euch das ihr mir die augen geöffnet habt !


----------



## Noxiel (5. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> das land der dichter und denker.... goldener boden auf dem ich mich bewege! meine güte- gestern hab ich noch auf ihn gepinkelt- mir war nicht bewusst welch kulturelles erbe dieses land trägt (auch nach dem es fast den ganzen europäischen kunstbestand in diesem kleinen süßen weltkrieg verbrannt hat...)
> 
> ich spüre schon die flammen der hölle an meinem bein hochkriechen- jahrelang hab ich das land der dichter und denker nicht gewürdigt.... ich danke euch das ihr mir die augen geöffnet habt !



pubertät?  *streichel* ...n bisschen mami und papi aus der reserve locken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hut ab mein kleiner straßenkämpfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (5. Februar 2008)

@Juliy:
Du wärst lieber Ami? Aha...wieso andere Seite? Die Amis sind alle ein bissl verrückt, soso, Du willst la - la in der Birne sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Also, ich bin nicht stolz deutsche zu sein, im Gegenteil, manchmal ist es mir sogar peinlich. Wenn ich gewisse Werbungen sehe wie z. B. : Du bist Deutschland oder schon die nächsten Nachrichten sehe, was denn Frau Merkel jetzt schon wieder verbockt hat, unser zu freundliche Herr Joschka Fischer: Ja, liebe Ausländer, kommt alle hier rein, damit unsere Leute keine Arbeit mehr bekommen....dann krieg ich einen hochroten Kopf und schäme mich für solche Leute die unser Land regieren.
Und genauso ist es mir auch peinlich, wenn sich Ausländer in unserem Land besser zu benehmen wissen als die eigenen "Landsleute"...doofes Wort! 

Und wie Thronti schon geschrieben hat, man kann nur auf das stolz sein, was man geleistet hat. Ich hab dabei nichts geleistet.


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> pubertät?  *streichel* ...n bisschen mami und papi aus der reserve locken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ausserdem 



Noxiel schrieb:


> pubertät?  *streichel* ...n bisschen mami und papi aus der reserve locken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




leider sind meine eltern eklige ausländer, die gott sei dank auch noch weit weg wohnen- bei denen gibt es nicht die deutschen normen + werte  weshalb mein verhalten dort nicht schocken würde. 

aber gut so- stellt euch vor die würden nun auch noch hier herkommen und motzen! gleich kopp ab!


----------



## Noxiel (5. Februar 2008)

Was bin ich froh das man in Deutschland noch ein wenig Respekt vor seinen Eltern hat. Ich käme ja nie auf die Idee meine Erzeuger eklig zu nennen, aber jeder nach seiner Facon.


----------



## Daely (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ja ich bin stolz schweizer zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf rotem Grund ein weisses Kreuz, wir lieben dich du schöne Schweiz...

Also ich bin auch Stolz Schweizer zu sein..gründe siehe im Zitat^^


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (5. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Bei den USA ist es so, jeder Staat hat eine andere Seite.
> 
> Dass fehlt z.B in Deutschland.
> 
> ...




die amis ham noch dümmerere gesetze, such einfach mal danach und du kommst aus dem lachen/weinen nicht raus


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> @Juliy:
> Du wärst lieber Ami? Aha...wieso andere Seite? Die Amis sind alle ein bissl verrückt, soso, Du willst la - la in der Birne sein
> 
> 
> ...




Es ging mir ums Land, nicht der Charakter der Amerikaner.


----------



## RubenPlinius (5. Februar 2008)

ich liebe ja diese themen^^

den spruch "der sieger schreibt die geschichte" ist mit vorsicht zu genießen
auf der einen seite kann ihn jeder unterschreiben
auf der anderen seite muss man sich ansehen was deutschland und österreich getan haben...
und wenn man nun sagt "der sieger schreibt die geschichte", könnte man suggerieren, wie es manche rechte gruppen auch tun, dass uns ja unrecht geschieht und dass ja alles ganz anders war ODER dass es ja nicht schlimm war etc
also wie gesagt, vorsicht

ich bin österreicher...stolz? ka...jain
es ist eher eine hassliebe zu österreich^^

und so denke ich wird es auch einigen deutschen mit deutschland gehen
wenn man das land gut kennt weiß man einfach was alles nicht gut läuft und mag es nicht - aber zb was ich an mir beobachtet habe: wenn ich im ausland darauf angesprochen werde wie schlecht österreich etc sei, dann entflamm durchaus ein gewisser patriotismus, obwohl ich mir da nicht sicher bin ob das nicht auf verteidigung der eigenen persönlichkeit/des eigenen stolzes beruht, da man durchaus dazu tendieren könnte die kritik am heimatland durchaus mit der kritik an der eigenen persönlichkeit gleichzusetzen

außerdem sollte man tunlichst den unterschied zwischen nationalismus und patriotismus unterscheiden

salut


----------



## Tôny (5. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh das man in Deutschland noch ein wenig Respekt vor seinen Eltern hat. Ich käme ja nie auf die Idee meine Erzeuger eklig zu nennen, aber jeder nach seiner Facon.


Naja mal ehrlich....kommt auch auf die Eltern an oder?

@topic ob ich nationalstolz habe seht ihr in meiner sig ganz unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Wie kann ich stolz auf Demokratie sein,
wenn die nicht funktioniert?

es läuft einfach garnichts,
und richtig - für die Nazi zeit können wir nichts.
Aber lieber ein einheitsstaat als ein staat voller
feiglinge die sich nicht trauen den mund aufzumachen!


----------



## Tôny (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> als ein staat voller
> feiglinge die sich nicht trauen den mund aufzumachen!


Die deutschen haben ihre eigenen Meinungen wie andere auch und machen auch den Mund auf gegen das was sie stört........alleine vor dem Fernseher oder in der Kneipe wo es nur die Freunde hören^^


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Tony musste das sein?
ich sag auch nix gegen zecken oder was auch immer,
aber mr.antifa muss natürlich darauf antworten...


----------



## glacios (5. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Und genauso ist es mir auch peinlich, wenn sich Ausländer in unserem Land besser zu benehmen wissen als die eigenen "Landsleute"...doofes Wort!



Na dann biste wohl nicht oft unter Menschen. Schonmal was mitbekommen von der Welle der Jugendgewalt, die in letzter Zeit in Deutschland in den Medien auftritt? Ich will nicht sagen, dass der Anteil der Ausländer, die sich unverschämt bzw gewalttätig aufführen, viel höher ist als der der Deutschen, allerdings ist es lächerlich, zu behaupten, die benehmen sich besser als die Deutschen. Da kannste imo auch gern die Zeitung aufschlagen und jedes Verbrechen unterstreichen, nach Nationalität untersuchen und du wirst wohl gegenteiliges feststellen. Also erzähl mir keine solche Scheiße.



Huntara schrieb:


> Und wie Thronti schon geschrieben hat, man kann nur auf das stolz sein, was man geleistet hat. Ich hab dabei nichts geleistet.


Bist du ein egozentrischer Mensch ohne Freunde? Wenn nein, dann versteh ich dich nicht ganz. Natürlich kann man stolz auf Dinge sein, mit denen man nur indirekt etwas zu tun hat bzw für die man nichts getan hat! Also ich für meinen Teil bin stolz darauf, wenn mein Kumpel des Studium besteht oder ähnliches. Da trag ich auch nix dazu bei, aber ich bin eben kein sozial verkrüppelter Mensch...


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Wenn die Menschen meinen aus ihrem Land gehen zu müssen,
weils ihnen hier besser geht - dann sollen se auch nur bleiben wenns ihnen besser geht.
Viele können sich hier gut integrieren,
aber wenn ich als deutscher als Kartoffel bezeichnet werde,
darf sich derjenige nicht freuen wenn sein Blut an meinen 14ern Klebt..


----------



## RubenPlinius (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Wenn die Menschen meinen aus ihrem Land gehen zu müssen,
> weils ihnen hier besser geht - dann sollen se auch nur bleiben wenns ihnen besser geht.
> Viele können sich hier gut integrieren,
> aber wenn ich als deutscher als Kartoffel bezeichnet werde,
> darf sich derjenige nicht freuen wenn sein Blut an meinen 14ern Klebt..


pubertäre aggressionsstörunge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erklärt vll die fußverletzung^^
apropos, wie gehts dir mit der sehne? war die op schon?

und was hast du oben gemeint du sagst nix gegen zecken? bin ich im falschen thread oder gehts hier um insekten? (zu was gehören zecken eigentlich? insekten? weil arachnoide sind sie nicht grad oder?)

salut


----------



## glacios (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Wie kann ich stolz auf Demokratie sein,
> wenn die nicht funktioniert?


Ja auch du wirst wohl irgendwann noch in die Zeit kommen, wo deine Pubertät beendet ist und du nicht mehr Rebelle spielen musst. Bis dahin kannste ja weiter deiner Anarchie anhängen, solange du damit niemanden belästigst. Wenn man den Staat verbessern will, braucht man sicher keine Idioten die lauthals "Anarchie" schreien. Wenn die wenigstens einsehen würden, wie strunzblöd eine solche Ansicht ist...


Ciliu schrieb:


> es läuft einfach garnichts,
> und richtig - für die Nazi zeit können wir nichts.


Ja das sagt jeder. Das sagte auch Pontius Pilatus (wenn du den überhaupt kennst).
"Ich wasche meine Hände in Unschuld". Nein aber so leicht ist das nicht. Auch wenn wir direkt dafür nichts können, so müssen wir doch die Schuld auf unserern Schultern tragen (ok etwas pathetisch formuliert), so wie du eines Tages evtl. die Schulden deines Vaters bezahlen musst, obwohl du für die nichts kannst. Wir haben das Glück in ner anderen Zeit geboren worden zu sein, wären wir aber vor 60 Jahren geboren, wären wir genauso mitgelaufen. Das ist natürlich kein Argument, aber Schuld bedeutet Nicht-Vergessen und damit wieder etwas Gutes. Wir müssen halt nur lernen damit zu leben. Nur sollte mans nicht übertreiben und deswegen sich in ner Ecke verkriechen.


Ciliu schrieb:


> Aber lieber ein einheitsstaat als ein staat voller
> feiglinge die sich nicht trauen den mund aufzumachen!


Stammt das aus deiner Propaganda-CD, die dir ein netter Schulkamerad eines Nachmittags kostenlos in die Hand drückte?

EDIT: Vielleicht kommt der Begriff Zecke, also Blutsauger, aus dem letzten Titel ebendieser CD. Ansonsten sind Zecken Spinnentiere, die übrigens Arachnida heißen und net Arachnoide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## RubenPlinius (5. Februar 2008)

jetzt wäre natürlich, um unsere diskussion zu vertiefen, nötig, dass jeder seine politische gesinnung kundtut, damit wir wissen mit wem wir wo in welchem lager stehen um besser gegen die anderen argumentieren zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich sitze mittig rechts von links, und ihr?

philosophiert ned rum, bissl mehr politischen pfeffer, sonst ist das hier nur halbherzig
oder lasst die diskussion gleich und schreibt nur ob ihr euer land geil findet oder nicht...ist vll langfristig die klügere variante

salut


----------



## Noxiel (5. Februar 2008)

Ich persönliche sehe mich Mitte-Rechts, also im Lager der CDU.


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Viele können sich hier gut integrieren,




wie bitte? welches recht hast du die integration fremder menschen zu beurteilen?

bist du eines dieser kinder die in der schule gemobbt werden und die dann in internetforen sprüche wie



Ciliu schrieb:


> aber wenn ich als deutscher als Kartoffel bezeichnet werde,
> darf sich derjenige nicht freuen wenn sein Blut an meinen 14ern Klebt..



rausknallen um sich ein kleines bisschen "selbstbewusstsein" einzureden?

ich werde dich ab jetzt nur noch mit kartoffel anreden du schwachmat.
haste den spruch von irgendeinem deiner halbstarken vorbilder gelernt?

merke: es ist eher traurig als kuhl dinge nachzureden um sich zu bestätigen.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Februar 2008)

Wir könnten so gute Freunde sein Thront. 

*thumbs up* 

Btw. was ist ein 14er? (Golf, ein 14er Eisen möglicherweise?)


----------



## glacios (5. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich persönliche sehe mich Mitte-Rechts, also im Lager der CDU.


Die politische Richtung hat damit doch nix zu tun (es sei denn PDS/NPD oder ähnliches Schwachsinnges). Außerdem heißts doch net umsonst geheime Wahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


@Thront
bist dus wirklich? Hast du eine Sinneswandlung durchgemacht oder warum sprichst du mal über ernste Themen ernst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (5. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> "Ich wasche meine Hände in Unschuld". Nein aber so leicht ist das nicht. Auch wenn wir direkt dafür nichts können, so müssen wir doch die Schuld auf unserern Schultern tragen (ok etwas pathetisch formuliert), so wie du eines Tages evtl. die Schulden deines Vaters bezahlen musst, obwohl du für die nichts kannst. Wir haben das Glück in ner anderen Zeit geboren worden zu sein, wären wir aber vor 60 Jahren geboren, wären wir genauso mitgelaufen. Das ist natürlich kein Argument, aber Schuld bedeutet Nicht-Vergessen und damit wieder etwas Gutes. Wir müssen halt nur lernen damit zu leben. Nur sollte mans nicht übertreiben und deswegen sich in ner Ecke verkriechen.


Ich würde die Verbrechen der Nazi Zeit nicht als Schuld bezeichnen, eher als eine besondere Verantwortung die wir tragen.


----------



## glacios (5. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich würde die Verbrechen der Nazi Zeit nicht als Schuld bezeichnen, eher als eine besondere Verantwortung die wir tragen.



Stimmt. Das Wort hat mir gefehlt.


----------



## Minati (5. Februar 2008)

Übertreib ihr nicht ein wenig? Wir müssen die Verantwortung dafür tragen, was in der Vergangenheit passiert ist? Das klingt ja so, als ob meinen Urenkeln später immer noch die Verantwortung dafür gegeben wird, was im 2. Weltkrieg passiert ist. Das ist ... mir fällt kein passendes Wort dafür ein.

Selbstverständlich ist es schlimm, was damals passiert ist. Und ich denke, jeder von euch würde es rückgängig machen, wenn er es könnte. Können wir aber nicht.

Ich will nicht sagen, das WIR uns damit abfinden sollen. Eher der Rest der Welt. Es liegt in der Vergangenheit. Wir werden ja immerhin tagtäglich damit konfrontiert. Und dass soll jetzt noch über Jahrzehnte bzw. Jahrhunderte so weiter gehen?

Da stell ich mir doch die Frage: Will ich tagtäglich als Nazi, als Judenvernichter dargestellt werden, nur weil meine Ahnen einem Verrücktem gehorcht haben? Nein, dass will ich nicht. Und ich hab's auch so langsam satt.

Letztens erst wurde ich in der S-Bahn von nem Typen angeredet. Erst hat er mich auf russisch zugequatsch (ich sehe ja auch russich aus .. haha /ironie off) und als er dann gemerkt habe, dass ich keine Russin bin, hat er mich als Nazischlampe beschimpft. Hallo?! Geht's noch? Muss ich mir in meinem eigenen Land (bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen) sowas gefallen bzw. anhören lassen? Wieso werde ich automatisch als "Nazi-Schlampe" betitelt? Nur weil ich Deutsche bin?


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Hm, bin vllt. ein bisschen falsch in die Thematik reingerutscht,
was diesen Thread betrifft.
Aber es ist doch egal was ich sage - letztendlich bin ich doch sowieso nur ein Klischeehafter Nazi, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Also spiel ich euch den doch gleich.. dann seid ihr doch zufrieden


----------



## Tikume (5. Februar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Übertreib ihr nicht ein wenig? Wir müssen die Verantwortung dafür tragen, was in der Vergangenheit passiert ist? Das klingt ja so, als ob meinen Urenkeln später immer noch die Verantwortung dafür gegeben wird, was im 2. Weltkrieg passiert ist. Das ist ... mir fällt kein passendes Wort dafür ein.



Nein, es geht um eine Verantwortung die eigentlich ohnehin jeder Mensch hat. Zum Beispiel die Verantwortung dafür dass auch Minderheiten bei uns gleichberechtigt leben können ohne dass man sie ausgrenzt oder als Sündenbock für Dinge wie Arbeitslosigkeit missbraucht.

Auch die Nazis haben nicht mit Konzentrationslagern begonnen sondern mit Ausgrenzung. Du wirst vielleicht sagen dass sowas nie wieder vorkommen wird. Nun, derartige Verbrechen waren auch damals eigentlich undenkbar und trotzdem sind sie geschehen.


----------



## Kangrim (5. Februar 2008)

Ich wäre gern Japaner^^


----------



## Minati (5. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auch die Nazis haben nicht mit Konzentrationslagern begonnen sondern mit Ausgrenzung. *Du wirst vielleicht sagen dass sowas nie wieder vorkommen wird.* Nun, derartige Verbrechen waren auch damals eigentlich undenkbar und trotzdem sind sie geschehen.



Nein, das werde ich bestimmt nicht sagen. Auf gar keinen Fall. Dazu sind die Menschen zu "sprunghaft"


----------



## Besieger (5. Februar 2008)

> Nein, es geht um eine Verantwortung die eigentlich ohnehin jeder Mensch hat. Zum Beispiel die Verantwortung dafür dass auch Minderheiten bei uns gleichberechtigt leben können ohne dass man sie ausgrenzt oder als Sündenbock für Dinge wie Arbeitslosigkeit missbraucht.
> 
> Auch die Nazis haben nicht mit Konzentrationslagern begonnen sondern mit Ausgrenzung. Du wirst vielleicht sagen dass sowas nie wieder vorkommen wird. Nun, derartige Verbrechen waren auch damals eigentlich undenkbar und trotzdem sind sie geschehen.



trotzdem sollte man nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Tikume (5. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> trotzdem sollte man nicht übertreiben.



Vielleicht solltest Du präzisieren *wo* Du eine Übertreibung siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (5. Februar 2008)

In diesem ganzen 'Nazi'-Kult. Die Nazis kamen nicht einfach so sie warn viel mehr die logische Folge politischer Fehler begonnen mit der auslieferung deutschlands an österreich-ungarn.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Februar 2008)

Nachdem ich dieses Thema jetzt ein wenig beobachtet habe, gebe ich an dieser Stelle mal ein Teelöffel mit Senf dazu.

Ich selbst sehe mich Mittig-Rechts. Wobei ich anmerken muss, dass ich Rechte, sowie Linke verachte. Sie sind beide nicht besser als die jeweils andere Seite.

Nationalstolz? Jain. Hier und da bin ich stolz. Wenn mal wieder ein Forscher aus Deutschland etwas entwickelt hat etc., oder wenn wir mal wieder die Nummer 1 auf der Exportweltrangliste sind. Soetwas macht mich stolz. Aber dann sehe ich mir wieder die Unfähigkeit unserer Politik an und muss mich dafür schämen.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Nationalstolz? Jain. Hier und da bin ich stolz. Wenn mal wieder ein Forscher aus Deutschland etwas entwickelt hat etc., oder wenn wir mal wieder die Nummer 1 auf der Exportweltrangliste sind. Soetwas macht mich stolz. Aber dann sehe ich mir wieder die Unfähigkeit unserer Politik an und muss mich dafür schämen.



100% /signed


----------



## RubenPlinius (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Hm, bin vllt. ein bisschen falsch in die Thematik reingerutscht,
> was diesen Thread betrifft.
> Aber es ist doch egal was ich sage - letztendlich bin ich doch sowieso nur ein Klischeehafter Nazi, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Also spiel ich euch den doch gleich.. dann seid ihr doch zufrieden



du bistn nazi?
omg ohne scheiß?
is das heilbar?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es ist nicht egal was du sagst - wer kluges zu sagen hat dem soll gehör geschenkt werden...jetzt ist nur die frage ob man auch was anständiges zu sagen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn man sich schon zu einem lager zugehörig fühlt sollte man, was ich dir eigentlich zutrauen würde, eine dementsprechende vernünftige argumentationsbasis besitzen - wenn man die nicht hat, dann sollte man das mit diesem oder jenem lager nochmal überdenken^^


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Btw. was ist ein 14er? (Golf, ein 14er Eisen möglicherweise?)




stiefel, 14 loch


----------



## Tôny (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Tony musste das sein?
> ich sag auch nix gegen zecken oder was auch immer,
> aber mr.antifa muss natürlich darauf antworten...


1. Habe ich dir nur zugestimmt 2. Habe ich mit der Antifa nix am Hut


----------



## Besieger (5. Februar 2008)

> du bistn nazi?
> omg ohne scheiß?
> is das heilbar? dunno.gif



mhhh die ganzen Skinheads und Neo nazis ergeben für mich keinen Sinn. Sie sagen sie sind deutsche Nationalisten oder Patrioten. Doch selbst aus deutscher Sicht war das 3. Reich ein Desaster mehrere Millionen Kriegstote , Verlust der Ostgebiete und Spaltung der Nation.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Tôny schrieb:


> 1. Habe ich dir nur zugestimmt 2. Habe ich mit der Antifa nix am Hut


Antifaschist ist in deiner Sig falsch geschrieben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (5. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> mhhh die ganzen Skinheads und Neo nazis ergeben für mich keinen Sinn.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
^^
Argh ich hasse es immer mit den drecksfaschos über einen Kam geschert zu werden^^


----------



## Tôny (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Antifaschist ist in deiner Sig falsch geschrieben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist eine geheime sprache die lange nicht mehr gesprochen wird und nur wenigen bekannt.....ENGLISCH


PS: pwnd


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> mhhh die ganzen Skinheads und Neo nazis ergeben für mich keinen Sinn. Sie sagen sie sind deutsche Dationalisten oder Patrioten. Doch selbst aus deutscher Sicht war das 3. Reich ein Desaster mehrere Millionen Kriegstote , Verlust der ostgebiete und spaltung der nation.




das lächerlichste an dem ganzen dreck ist die verehrung alter wikinger götter- man leute sucht euch ne freundin oder sowas.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Tôny schrieb:


> Das ist eine geheime sprache die lange nicht mehr gesprochen wird und nur wenigen bekannt.....ENGLISCH
> PS: pwnd


Geil! Im Englischen wird aus Antifaschist Antifas*ci*st?


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

ladefehler , leida doppelpost.


----------



## Tôny (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Geil! Im Englischen wird aus Antifaschist Antifas*ci*st?


Genau


----------



## Besieger (5. Februar 2008)

> Geil! Im Englischen wird aus Antifaschist Antifascist?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


He, das wusste ich nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> He, das wusste ich nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



macht nichts lurock, bei dir ist mans langsam gewohnt.


----------



## Tôny (5. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> macht nichts lurock, bei dir ist mans langsam gewohnt.


Joa mach dir nix draus....Paris Hilton ist ja auch trotz allem reich und berühmt;P

PSevor wer weint ...das war ein witz^^


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> macht nichts lurock, bei dir ist mans langsam gewohnt.


Toll, das musst du gerade sagen, ich habe bis jetzt garantiert mehr sinnvolle Posts zusammen gekriegt,
als du in deinem Leben aufm Klo warst! Bei fast jeder Diskussion scheißt du irgendeinen Unfug
rein, aber wenn du dich einmal dran beteiligst, kannst dus dir erlauben andere dumm anzumachen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Toll, das musst du gerade sagen, ich habe bis jetzt garantiert mehr sinnvolle Posts zusammen gekriegt,
> als du in deinem Leben aufm Klo warst! Bei fast jeder Diskussion scheißt du irgendeinen Unfug
> rein, aber wenn du dich einmal dran beteiligst, kannst dus dir erlauben andere dumm anzumachen...
> 
> ...



versteh ich nich


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Februar 2008)

da ja einige angefangen haben ihr politisches "lager" kundzutun mach ich da einfach mal mit
ich glaube ich würde mich selbst als linksradikal einstufen, ich bin antinational, antikapitalistisch, antifaschistisch (nich antifa, dafür ist die antifa zur zeit zu scheiße), antisexistisch, emanzipatorisch, kommunist und demokrat (ja das is kein widerspruch zum zuvor genannten!).

hoffentlich nix vergessen


----------



## Besieger (5. Februar 2008)

> da ja einige angefangen haben ihr politisches "lager" kundzutun mach ich da einfach mal mit
> ich glaube ich würde mich selbst als linksradikal einstufen, ich bin antinational, antikapitalistisch, antifaschistisch (nich antifa, dafür ist die antifa zur zeit zu scheiße), antisexistisch, emanzipatorisch, kommunist und demokrat (ja das is kein widerspruch zum zuvor genannten!).



aha...hätte 





> kommunist und demokrat (ja das is kein widerspruch zum zuvor genannten!)


 das ma gerne näher erläutert.


----------



## Maxvillev (5. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Nehmt doch nciht alles so wörtlich, meine Güte. Oo
> 
> Er meinte damit (denk ich mal) den Geschichtsunterricht in dem das Thema Nationalsozialismus ja einiges an Platz im Stundenplan einnimmt - und in den meisten Fällen ist es so dass di Schüler beim durchnehmen des Stoffes das Gefühl vermittelt bekommen dass die Deutschen auch heute noch eine gewisse Schuld dafür tragen was damals passiert ist.
> 
> ...





Genau so meine ich das, es bezieht sich auf den Geschichtsunterricht, da wird die ganze Zeit gesagt die Deutschen haben schlimme Verbrechen begangen, ist im Endeffekt auch so, aber das einige deutsche Persönlichkeiten auch zur positiven Entwicklung der heutigen Welt beigetragen haben mit beispielsweise ihren Erfindungen, wird vollkommen ausgelassen(Werner von Braun). Dies Wissen entnimmt man nur den Reportagen im TV usw. Wir können stolz sein auf die Erfinder die zur positiven Entwicklung der Welt beigetragen haben und uns für die schämen die z.B. die KZs und andere negative Sachen erfunden haben.Jedenfalls bin ich kein Nationalist!!!(Ich verachte NAZIs und das ganze Regime)


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Februar 2008)

meine vorstellung des weges zum kommunsimus ist ein system der räte und nicht so diktatorischer müll wie er in einigen staaten abgelaufen is, die scih kommunistisch genannt haben/nennen


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

ich würde mich freiwillig zu eurem führer erklären lassen.


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Heil dir Thront!


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

yeeeeehaa ähmm- du könntest meine rechte hand sein, ein "propaganda"minister. lust ?


----------



## Maxvillev (5. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wir könnten so gute Freunde sein Thront.
> 
> *thumbs up*
> 
> Btw. was ist ein 14er? (Golf, ein 14er Eisen möglicherweise?)



14er ist vllt auch der 14 Loch Stiefel gemeint^^


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> stiefel, 14 loch




jopp- ich denke auch


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Maxvillev schrieb:


> 14er ist vllt auch der 14 Loch Stiefel gemeint^^


Bist du langsam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|
v



Thront schrieb:


> stiefel, 14 loch



Edit: Arrg, Thront war schneller... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Selfpwned...


----------



## Maxvillev (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bist du langsam...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo is wohl so


----------



## Maxvillev (5. Februar 2008)

ABER IHR LEUTZ,
FINDS KLASSE WIEVIEL RESONANZ MEIN THREAD MIT SICH BRINGT,
NAJA MEIN POLITISCHES LAGER KANN ICH NICH GENAU ZUORDNEN.
SAGEN WIR ES MAL SO DIE NAZIS WAREN EINFACH SCHEIßE. WIR WAREN DAMALS IN DER TECHNISCHEN ENTWICKLUNG SEHR FORTGESCHRITTEN ABER HABEN DIE TECHNIK EINFACH NUR SCHEIßE UMGESETZT UND ZU ZIEMLICH GRAUSAMEN ZWECKEN MISSBRAUCHT.

ANDERERSEITS HEUTE GEFÄLLT ES MIR AUCH NICHT WENN MICH AUSLÄNDER AUS BESTIMMTEN LÄNDERN (EIGENTLICH AUS FAST NUR ISLAMISCHEN LÄNDERN) AUF DER STRAßE ODER AUF FREIZEITVERANSTALTUNGEN DUMM ANMACHEN ODER MIT MIR AUS EINEM MIR NICHT VERSTÄNDLICHEN GRUND EINE SCHLÄGEREI ANFANGEN, UND DAS NICHT NUR MIT MIR SONDERN MIT VIELEN LEUTEN,(z.B. IN MÜNCHEN DER RENTNER DER ZUSAMMENGESCHLAGEN WURDE ODER BEI UNS IN FRANKFURT DER U-BAHNFAHRER)

DAS MUSS DOCH AUCH NICHT SEIN!!!WIE UND WO SOLL ICH MICH EINORDNEN?

ABER BIN ICH DESWEGEN EIN NAZI?NUR WEIL ICH EINE ABNEIGUNG GEGEN DIESE LEUTE HABE?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Februar 2008)

Captain Capslock und seine tollkühne Crew greift an, in Deckung!!!


----------



## RubenPlinius (5. Februar 2008)

brauchst nicht so groß schreinbe, die faschisten können so oder so ned lesen

salut

edit: nazi bist du deswegen nicht, du bist nur ein xenophob, du hasst ausländer
ob das nun besser ist wie ein nazi sei dir überlassen^^
dass die die schlecht auffallen meist aus islamischen ländern stammen ist rein theoretisch ein politischer zufall
wenn die italiener ihre wirtschaftnoch ein bisschen weiter ruinieren sinds bald die italiener die zu euch kommen und evntl stenkern...die sind christen, was sagst du dann? ^^

flüchtling/asylant ist nicht gleich stenkerer

salut


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Edit: Arrg, Thront war schneller...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und lurock ? so langsam aber sicher...


----------



## Piloria (5. Februar 2008)

stolz deutsch zu sein? nein.
das mag daran liegen,das man im rest der welt mit faschismus, antisemitismus,weissen socken zu sandalen usw in verbindung gebracht wird.
ich hatte nie eine bindung zu deutschland,schon seit ich klein war wollte ich auswandern,war begeistert von leuten die im ausland leben,von andern sprachen und kulturen.jetzt denken sich wahrscheinlich einige "ja dann geh doch"....ich bin gegangen.vor 10 monaten bin ich in die schweiz ausgewandert und habe diese entscheidung seitdem nicht im geringsten bereut.
vom wesen her bin ich schon jetzt schweizerin.ich liebe das land.von anfang an habe ich schweizerdeutsch gelernt,was übrigens nicht gerade einfach ist,also nicht das schweizerische hochdeutsch aus der ricola werbung.
ich rede schon noch oft hochdeutsch,weils einfacher ist,aber versuche es möglichst zu vermeiden,denn da weiss ja jeder woher ich komme.

und dann immer diese frage "du bist von deutschland ne?"...diese beantworte ich nur mit einem mürrischen "japp".


----------



## RubenPlinius (5. Februar 2008)

Piloria schrieb:


> stolz deutsch zu sein? nein.
> das mag daran liegen,das man im rest der welt mit faschismus, antisemitismus,weissen socken zu sandalen usw in verbindung gebracht wird.
> ich hatte nie eine bindung zu deutschland,schon seit ich klein war wollte ich auswandern,war begeistert von leuten die im ausland leben,von andern sprachen und kulturen.jetzt denken sich wahrscheinlich einige "ja dann geh doch"....ich bin gegangen.vor 10 monaten bin ich in die schweiz ausgewandert und habe diese entscheidung seitdem nicht im geringsten bereut.
> vom wesen her bin ich schon jetzt schweizerin.ich liebe das land.von anfang an habe ich schweizerdeutsch gelernt,was übrigens nicht gerade einfach ist,also nicht das schweizerische hochdeutsch aus der ricola werbung.
> ...


fällt mir gerade zum thema "auswandern in die schweiz" ein:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Schweizermacher


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> yeeeeehaa ähmm- du könntest meine rechte hand sein, ein "propaganda"minister. lust ?



Hey klar hab ich Lust!



Maxvillev schrieb:


> ABER IHR LEUTZ,
> FINDS KLASSE WIEVIEL RESONANZ MEIN THREAD MIT SICH BRINGT,
> NAJA MEIN POLITISCHES LAGER KANN ICH NICH GENAU ZUORDNEN.
> SAGEN WIR ES MAL SO DIE NAZIS WAREN EINFACH SCHEIßE. WIR WAREN DAMALS IN DER TECHNISCHEN ENTWICKLUNG SEHR FORTGESCHRITTEN ABER HABEN DIE TECHNIK EINFACH NUR SCHEIßE UMGESETZT UND ZU ZIEMLICH GRAUSAMEN ZWECKEN MISSBRAUCHT.
> ...



Caps Taste putt?


----------



## Piloria (5. Februar 2008)

das einbürgerungsverfahren ist schon recht hart sollte man meinen...ich zb habe erst in 12 jahren die chance auf einen schweizer pass,ausser ich heirate vorher...dann 5.doch es werden recht viele eingebürgert,die der schweizer mentalität so gar nich angepasst sind.
komisch sind dann allerdings so fälle,dass ein deutscher ,der seit jahrzehnten in der schweiz lebt,einen deutschkurs absolvieren muss....so ganz ordentlich ist das system noch nicht.


----------



## Besieger (5. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (5. Februar 2008)

Ich bin mächtig stolz darauf, Österreicher zu sein und habe nicht den geringsten Grund mich dafür zu schämen im Gegenteil. Die Berge, die Alpen und unsere schöne Tradition, Kultur - ja ich liebe mein Vaterland. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist die **** EU, Gesindel und korrupte Politiker. 

Aber wie Phönix aus der Asche werden wir auch die verdammte EU, korrupte Politiker überstehen und Österreich heller denn je erstrahlen.

Daumen hoch für mein Vaterland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (6. Februar 2008)

Hey wir haben keine Eigene Sprache aber wir haben Kultur!
alles klar Ösi


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Was hat das mit dem Forum hier zu tun? .. Es geht um Gott und die Welt .. und Deutschland ist nunmal auch auf dieser Welt ..

Schweizerland du bist so schön .... nur wiso muss die Sonne so früh untergehn  (Und wiso muss man so Früh aufstehen)


----------



## Gwynny (6. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin keine Deutsche, aber man sollte ruhig stolz auf seine Nationalität sein. Man sollte es halt nur nicht übertreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich lebe schon von Geburt an in Deutschland und muss sagen, dieses Land hat einiges zu bieten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## dobro (6. Februar 2008)

Ich finds gut wenn deutsche sagen dass sie stolz sind deutsch zu sein, heißt nicht direkt dass sie nazis sind, ich sag ja auch ich bin stolz jugo zu sein

@Maxvillev: dir gefällts nicht wenn dich ausländer auf der straße dumm anmachen?aber wär keien thema wenn dich deutsche auf der straße dumm anmachen? ich würd mal sagen hat ncihts mit der herkunft von jemanden zu tun sondern um die person selbst. und ob sie von islamischen ländern kommen hat auch ncihts wirklich zu tun.. und  kommst aus ffm? da komm ich auch her und das mit dem u bahn fahrer waren nur ein paar von den ginnheim spastis, das sidn und bleiben halt opfer

und zur frage 

"DAS MUSS DOCH AUCH NICHT SEIN!!!WIE UND WO SOLL ICH MICH EINORDNEN?

ABER BIN ICH DESWEGEN EIN NAZI?NUR WEIL ICH EINE ABNEIGUNG GEGEN DIESE LEUTE HABE?"

nazi vl nicht aba das ist schon rassistisch wenn du einfach gegen direkt alle ne abneigung hast, da nicht alle kanaks so was machen


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ein Forum "Gott und die Welt" (also kann quasi alles rein). Aber genaus das hab ich kommen sehen:Jetzt kommen Diskussionen auf über Nazi oder nicht Nazi. Das endet wahrscheinlich wieder in wüsten beschimpfungen, Drohungen und sonstiges.
> Jeder Mensch sollte Nationalstolz haben. Ist ja in anderen Ländern so üblich. Doch meist wird den Deutschen schon in der Grundschule beigebracht, das Deutsche so etwas eben nicht haben dürfen!




Naja uns wird beigebracht das wir auch troz unserer grösse einen Wirtschaftlichen wichtigen standpunkt haben und wir stolz auf unsere schweiz sein können ;D

Und einige sagen auch: Du (ausländer) kannst höchstens schweizer werden. Ich bin Eidgenosse ..


----------



## HeinzII (6. Februar 2008)

Bis das Thema mal vom Tisch ist, müssen erst alle Kriegs- und Nachkriegsgenerationen komplett ausgestorben sein. Unsere Genereation ist die erste, die laut machen, daß wir uns für nichts schämen brauchen ... vllt. werden unsere Enkel schon nicht mehr damit behelligt ^^

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung ist, daß der Zentralrat der Juden da immer wieder in die Kerbe hackt. 
Man siehe nur was mit Politikern passiert, die die "Außenpolitik" von Israel kritisieren.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

oder das er relativ sinnfrei ist ..

Einfach gesagt .. ohne Schweiz hätte die Welt ein Problem da wir gute banken ect haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Wirtschaft und Recht .. berufsmatura in der schule)


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. Februar 2008)

naja...der deutsche nationalstolz während der wm war sicher das beste beispiel für positiven und schönen patriotismus
so würde man es sich vorstellen^^
wenn man aber allgemeinhin vom nationalstolz spricht fallen einem wieder die ganzen rechten ein, die das eigene heimatland instrumentalisieren und es für ihre ideen herhalten lassen womit es einem als "normal" tickender schwer fällt ebenfalls über das eigene land gut zu reden...

aber ich würde hier auch auf keinen fall die diskussion "welches land ist besser als andere" vom zaun brechen
jedes land hat seine schönen wie schlechten seiten

salut


----------



## Fauzi (6. Februar 2008)

*hust* bitte nicht verraten wo ich wohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Wirtschaft und Recht und auch Berufsmatura geb ich dir völlig recht. Das BMS bräuchten wir bei uns auch vielleicht mal. Gute Banken ist auch richtig - ich wage aber gar nicht zu sagen wo die Schweiz das meiste (Gold) Vermögen herhat.




Hat sie aber nicht .. Goldvorat ist China und USA vor uns ;D aber durch einwohner sind wir mit abstand die mit dem meisten gold ;D


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. Februar 2008)

woran merkt man dass man zu viel wow gespielt hat?

wenn man nach den letzten posts denkt die schweiz(er) würde(n) bei china farmerm einkaufen...

salut


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Oo .. zum glück spielst du nun hdrolin Xd


----------



## Jácks (6. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch. Man kann auf etwas stolz sein an dem man selbst mitwirkt/-arbeitet, aber doch nicht darauf das man in nem bestimmten Gebiet geboren wurde? Oo


Ich kann doch auch stolz sein,dass WIR,also deutschland,handball weltmeister sind,oder nicht?WIR sind Deutschland....


----------



## Independent (6. Februar 2008)

Auf was soll man den hier in dem Land stolz sein?

Ich bitte euch...auf Harpe Kerkeling ,CDU oder vielleicht sogar Gülcan?

Das isn Scheissland. Ist meine Meinung und NEIN deswegen zieh ich nicht weg.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Auf was soll man den hier in dem Land stolz sein?
> 
> Ich bitte euch...auf Harpe Kerkeling ,CDU oder vielleicht sogar Gülcan?
> 
> Das isn Scheissland. Ist meine Meinung und NEIN deswegen zieh ich nicht weg.


Warum nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxvillev (6. Februar 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> Ich finds gut wenn deutsche sagen dass sie stolz sind deutsch zu sein, heißt nicht direkt dass sie nazis sind, ich sag ja auch ich bin stolz jugo zu sein
> 
> @Maxvillev: dir gefällts nicht wenn dich ausländer auf der straße dumm anmachen?aber wär keien thema wenn dich deutsche auf der straße dumm anmachen? ich würd mal sagen hat ncihts mit der herkunft von jemanden zu tun sondern um die person selbst. und ob sie von islamischen ländern kommen hat auch ncihts wirklich zu tun.. und  kommst aus ffm? da komm ich auch her und das mit dem u bahn fahrer waren nur ein paar von den ginnheim spastis, das sidn und bleiben halt opfer
> 
> ...



Naja bisher wurd ich kaum von deutschen Jugendlichen angepöbelt, ich geb im allgemeinen eigentlich niemandem ein Grund mich anzupöbeln, wozu auch?Aber manche meinen halt sie müssen sich groß aufspielen, vllt hab ich es auch übertrieben mit den anschuldigungen... fakt ist es müsste im allgemeinen härter gegen Jugendkriminalität vorgegangen werden. 

PS: Jugos sind cool!!! Grüße Daniel an dieser Stelle^^
Sasa Matic (coole Musik)


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *wedelt mit dem Schweizerfähnchen und jodelt kurz*


me2

*crachafondueundraclettereich*


----------



## Minati (6. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Auf was soll man den hier in dem Land stolz sein?
> 
> Ich bitte euch...auf Harpe Kerkeling ,CDU oder vielleicht sogar Gülcan?
> 
> Das isn Scheissland. Ist meine Meinung und NEIN deswegen zieh ich nicht weg.



Also wirklich ... wenn es ein Scheissland ist, wander aus. Es zwingt dich keiner hier zu bleiben.

@ dobro:
Es sind aber meistens Jugendliche aus den islamischen Ländern, die meinen, dass sie sich hier in Deutschland wie der letzte Dreck aufführen können. In ihren Heimatländern dürften die sich sowas gar nicht erlauben.

Guggt euch doch mal an, was mit unserer Jugend passiert. Ich höre nur noch diese dämlichen assozialen Ausdrücke á la: F*** deine Mudda, Alter ey, ich mach dich hier, ich mach dich da. Woher kommt denn der ganze Schrott? Und dann noch diese beschissenen Socken-in-Hosen-träger und Basecap-nur-ganz-leicht-auf-den-Kopf-Setzer-Träger. Kein Wunder, dass man sich über uns Deutsche lustig macht, wenn wir neuerdings schon den letzten Mist kopieren müssen. Fehlt nur noch, dass alle anfangen Kopftücher zu tragen. Na dann, hallelulja. 

So genug aufgeregt ..
come on, flame on me -.-'


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> ....
> @ dobro:
> Es sind aber meistens Jugendliche aus den islamischen Ländern, die meinen, dass sie sich hier in Deutschland wie der letzte Dreck aufführen können. In ihren Heimatländern dürften die sich sowas gar nicht erlauben.
> 
> ...


Du sagst es, wenn man HipHop, ab einem bestimmten IQ freigeben würde, sähe das nicht so aus!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Du sagst es, wenn man HipHop, ab einem bestimmten IQ freigeben würde, sähe das nicht so aus!



hat ja nicht nur direkt was mit hiphop zutun

vorhin durft ich mir das auch scho anhören,
als sich ein zimmer weiter eine Schwester und ein Mädchen unterhalten haben:

"was hast du denn dieses jahr nach der schule vor?"
"ja, ich wollt eigentlich in Griechenland meine Existenz aufbauen, aber da ist jetzt was dazwischen gekommen
 und jetzt bleib ich halt ein paar jahre hier"

kurz: "ein paar jahre" dem staat das geld ablucksen, anstrengen? wofür? in ein paar jahren is man ja eh weg...
                                DAS FINDE ICH ASOZIAL


----------



## Independent (6. Februar 2008)

"Guggt euch doch mal an, was mit unserer Jugend passiert. Ich höre nur noch diese dämlichen assozialen Ausdrücke á la: F*** deine Mudda, Alter ey, ich mach dich hier, ich mach dich da. Woher kommt denn der ganze Schrott? Und dann noch diese beschissenen Socken-in-Hosen-träger und Basecap-nur-ganz-leicht-auf-den-Kopf-Setzer-Träger. Kein Wunder, dass man sich über uns Deutsche lustig macht, wenn wir neuerdings schon den letzten Mist kopieren müssen. Fehlt nur noch, dass alle anfangen Kopftücher zu tragen. Na dann, hallelulja."


Phrasengedresche!

Geht brav CDU wählen.

Bei unseren Stammtischproleten is am Wochenende nur halb so schlimm...


/closed


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hat ja nicht nur direkt was mit hiphop zutun


Ne, sagt ich au net, aber mit dem Hörern!
Die denken sie müssten sich so verhalten wie
man es ihnen vorhoppert und das ist falsch!
Auf Leute, wie z.B. Flo, hat das keine Auswirkungen,
weil er zu schlau dafür ist. Aber für andere
ist das wohl zu hoch... 




HipHop ist trotzdem doof... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (6. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> "Guggt euch doch mal an, was mit unserer Jugend passiert. Ich höre nur noch diese dämlichen assozialen Ausdrücke á la: F*** deine Mudda, Alter ey, ich mach dich hier, ich mach dich da. Woher kommt denn der ganze Schrott? Und dann noch diese beschissenen Socken-in-Hosen-träger und Basecap-nur-ganz-leicht-auf-den-Kopf-Setzer-Träger. Kein Wunder, dass man sich über uns Deutsche lustig macht, wenn wir neuerdings schon den letzten Mist kopieren müssen. Fehlt nur noch, dass alle anfangen Kopftücher zu tragen. Na dann, hallelulja."
> Phrasengedresche!
> 
> Geht brav CDU wählen.
> ...



Weswegen verlangst du ein /closed?
Weil ich meine Meinung offen darstelle? Oder weil das Thema eine Wenduung annimmt, die du nicht haben willst?


----------



## Frigobert (6. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich kann doch auch stolz sein,dass WIR,also deutschland,handball weltmeister sind,oder nicht?WIR sind Deutschland....



Aha, und welche Leistung hast DU dafür erbracht? Stolz können die Sportler sein, die das erreicht haben - oder bist du auch stolz, wenn Max Hinterhuber in Tiefenbach sein Halbjahreszeugnis der 5. Klasse mit einem Durchschnitt mit 1,2 gemacht hat? Und nein, das ist überhaupt nichts anderes - stolz kann man (oder besser: sollte man) nur auf selber erbrachte Leistungen sein.


----------



## Tja (6. Februar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Hey wir haben keine Eigene Sprache aber wir haben Kultur!
> alles klar Ösi



Was heißt hier keine eigene Sprache?! In Österreich wird DEUTSCH gesprochen, in manchen Bundesländern eben mit Dialekt - dennoch ist es DEUTSCH.

zu den stänkernden Ausländern (dumme Meldungen, meiner Freundin hinterher pfeifen sich aufführen wie die Letzten****), das sind halt meist Türken:

Ja das kenne ich auch nur zu gut. Da frag ich mich immer, was diese Leute eigentlich hier wollen? Als Gast passt man sich an (d.H. lernt die Sprache, nimmt die Kultur an und besorgt sich einen JOB und legt das KOPFTUCH und diese komischen Schleier ab!!!), oder man geht ganz einfach. 

Ich gebe niemanden einen Grund mich anzumotzen, lasse mich aber sicher nicht provozieren - wenn sie dumm motzen motz ich dümmer zurück und da ich genug Türsteher kenne, lösen sich die Probleme sehr schnell in Luft auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu den Fahnen:

Das zeigt doch, wie weit es in DE schon ist, Moscheen und anderen Müll soll man akzeptieren, aber den eigenen Stolz nicht zeigen, wo käme man da hin? Ich finde alle, die sich nicht benehmen können bzw. dem Vaterland schaden, sollen einfach gehen bzw. ausgewiesen werden  (da gehören auch die Politiker dazu) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist meine Meinung und wenn sie wem nicht passt, auch egal.


----------



## Thront (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hat ja nicht nur direkt was mit hiphop zutun
> 
> vorhin durft ich mir das auch scho anhören,
> als sich ein zimmer weiter eine Schwester und ein Mädchen unterhalten haben:
> ...









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SO ISSE`S ! ZOCKEN UNS NUR AB DIE SCHWEINE !​

haha ciliu du kartoffelkönig


----------



## Independent (6. Februar 2008)

Wie geil ist das denn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thront du machst dir gerne Feinde oder?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> haha ciliu du kartoffelkönig



ich fühle mich angegriffen, Report


----------



## Thront (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Wenn die Menschen meinen aus ihrem Land gehen zu müssen,
> weils ihnen hier besser geht - dann sollen se auch nur bleiben wenns ihnen besser geht.
> Viele können sich hier gut integrieren,
> aber wenn ich als deutscher als Kartoffel bezeichnet werde,
> darf sich derjenige nicht freuen wenn sein Blut an meinen 14ern Klebt..



-gut-

aber kennste folge 41 ??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Titel:   "ohne mami geht es nicht"


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

thront, hast dus auf mich abgesehen?
hab dich jetzt mal reported,

egal was ich sage - du bist immer gegen mich,
du beleidigst ausschließlich mich - das kanns ned sein..


----------



## Steelios (6. Februar 2008)

-


----------



## Noxiel (6. Februar 2008)

Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen Ciliu, wenn ich da mal an den Nachtschwärmer erinnern darf.

Du beleidigst schließlich auch mein Empfinden nach Ästhetik und Anstand, siehst du mich rumheulen?


----------



## Thront (6. Februar 2008)

das ist leider die gefahr wenn man ein forum besucht nur um sich bestätigung zu holen.....


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Du beleidigst schließlich auch mein Empfinden nach Ästhetik und Anstand, siehst du mich rumheulen?



das war ironie -.-



> das ist leider die gefahr wenn man ein forum besucht nur um sich bestätigung zu holen.....



wer von uns hatn sticky?!


----------



## Thront (6. Februar 2008)

natürlich.

aber bitte ciliu - komm wieder on topic. es geht hier um das nationale ehrgefühl, nicht um dein labiles ego.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> aber bitte ciliu - komm wieder on topic. es geht hier um das nationale ehrgefühl, nicht um dein labiles ego.



ich geb dir dein labiles ego gleich in popo...


----------



## Thront (6. Februar 2008)

leider mag ich viele meiner mitbürger nicht besonders, ich halte einen großen teil der deutschen für weinerliche motzköpfe. 

das trübt den stolz. eine unmotivierte gesellschaft. mit einigen extrem labilen egos.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2008)

Liebhaben! Beide!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Offtopic:

21:15 RTL: Die Ausreißer

da kommt Chucko (RL kollege von mir) wie geil xDDD


----------



## Juliy (6. Februar 2008)

Nicht Rly oder ?


----------



## Juliy (6. Februar 2008)

Hat Thront eigentlich einen Kartoffel Fetisch ? Oder warum ist bei dem alles ''Kartoffel'' ?


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Hat Thront eigentlich einen Kartoffel Fetisch ? Oder warum ist bei dem alles ''Kartoffel'' ?


 
Das macht er um Ciliu zu ärgern


----------



## Juliy (6. Februar 2008)

Und wo liegt der Zusammenhang zwischen Ciliu und einer Kartoffel ?


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Und wo liegt der Zusammenhang zwischen Ciliu und einer Kartoffel ?



Ciliu hasst es wenn man ihn deutsche Kartoffel nennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

ich bin reinrassig deutsch,
kein mischling - kein pudel, keine dogge

ich bin auch keine kartoffel,
denn die kommt aus Asien!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> .....
> ich bin auch keine kartoffel,
> denn die kommt aus Asien!


Ne, die kommt aus den Anden, vom westlichen Venezuela bis nach Argentinien reicht das Gebiet ihrer ursprünglichen Herkunft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

dann halt so,
war auf jedenfall mal ein unkraut des teufels oda so xD


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

voll still heute,

gute nacht jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich penn jez


----------



## Sweny (6. Februar 2008)

Muhahahaha! 
Ich bin NICHT Deutschland!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (6. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Na dann biste wohl nicht oft unter Menschen. Schonmal was mitbekommen von der Welle der Jugendgewalt, die in letzter Zeit in Deutschland in den Medien auftritt? Ich will nicht sagen, dass der Anteil der Ausländer, die sich unverschämt bzw gewalttätig aufführen, viel höher ist als der der Deutschen, allerdings ist es lächerlich, zu behaupten, die benehmen sich besser als die Deutschen. Da kannste imo auch gern die Zeitung aufschlagen und jedes Verbrechen unterstreichen, nach Nationalität untersuchen und du wirst wohl gegenteiliges feststellen. Also erzähl mir keine solche Scheiße.
> Bist du ein egozentrischer Mensch ohne Freunde? Wenn nein, dann versteh ich dich nicht ganz. Natürlich kann man stolz auf Dinge sein, mit denen man nur indirekt etwas zu tun hat bzw für die man nichts getan hat! Also ich für meinen Teil bin stolz darauf, wenn mein Kumpel des Studium besteht oder ähnliches. Da trag ich auch nix dazu bei, aber ich bin eben kein sozial verkrüppelter Mensch...



Oh und wie ich unter Menschen bin, sogar sehr oft. Aber lese doch bitte noch mal meinen Text durch. Ich behaupte nicht, das die *Allgemeinheit* sich besser benimmt, sondern es ist mir generell peinlich wenn ich grölende Affen in Bonn durch die Gegend laufen sehe, die die Altstadt mit ihren scheiß Bierflaschen zumüllen und sieh mal einer an: Ja, das sind Deutsche... und komm mal von Deinem hohen Tron runter, Du kannst mit mir zivilisiert reden, statt so'ne Asisprache aufzulegen von wegen: Also erzähl mir keine solche Scheiße.....Du kommst Dir anscheinend obermakermäßig vor....

Ob ich ein egozentrischer Mensch bin? Sprech Klartext und lass solche nervigen Herumdruxereien....ist ja lästig...Du bist stolz wenn Dein Kumpel sein Studium beendet hat? Super, kriegst'nen Apfel...ich sag Dir auf was ich stolz bin: auf meinen Job und auf mein Ohr, welches ich in mein Ohr knicken kann, denn das kann nicht jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...also dann....


----------



## glacios (7. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Oh und wie ich unter Menschen bin, sogar sehr oft. Aber lese doch bitte noch mal meinen Text durch. Ich behaupte nicht, das die *Allgemeinheit* sich besser benimmt, sondern es ist mir generell peinlich wenn ich grölende Affen in Bonn durch die Gegend laufen sehe, die die Altstadt mit ihren scheiß Bierflaschen zumüllen und sieh mal einer an: Ja, das sind Deutsche...


Aja dann schreib das auch nicht so, dass es so rüber kommt:


Huntara schrieb:


> Und genauso ist es mir auch peinlich, wenn sich Ausländer in unserem Land besser zu benehmen wissen als die eigenen "Landsleute"...doofes Wort!


wenn es sich nicht auf die Allgemeinheit beziehn sollte, müsste es heißen:


Huntara schrieb:


> Und genauso ist es mir auch peinlich, wenn sich *einige* Ausländer in unserem Land besser zu  benehmen wissen als die eigenen "Landsleute"...doofes Wort!


und dann wäre diesem Argument der Boden entzogen. Aber im Nachhinein kann man alles relativieren...








Huntara schrieb:


> und komm mal von Deinem hohen Tron runter, Du kannst mit mir zivilisiert reden, statt so'ne Asisprache aufzulegen von wegen: Also erzähl mir keine solche Scheiße.....Du kommst Dir anscheinend obermakermäßig vor....


Ich rede mit dir so wie ich mit allen Leuten rede, die meinen Deutschland als blöd hinzustellen oder sich  dafür zu schämen wäre cool. Bsp dafür, dass ein normal denkender Mensch das bei dir assoziiert:


Huntara schrieb:


> Also, ich bin nicht stolz deutsche zu sein, im Gegenteil, manchmal ist es mir sogar peinlich.





Huntara schrieb:


> Und genauso ist es mir auch peinlich, wenn sich Ausländer in unserem Land besser zu benehmen wissen als die eigenen "Landsleute"...doofes Wort!


Bei sowas krieg ich ehrlich gesagt die Kotzerei. Wieso kann man nicht seinen "Mann" bzw "Frau" stehen und eben zu diesen "Fehlern" stehen? Aber sich dafür schämen...








Huntara schrieb:


> Ob ich ein egozentrischer Mensch bin? Sprech Klartext und lass solche nervigen Herumdruxereien....ist ja lästig...Du bist stolz wenn Dein Kumpel sein Studium beendet hat? Super, kriegst'nen Apfel...ich sag Dir auf was ich stolz bin: auf meinen Job und auf mein Ohr, welches ich in mein Ohr knicken kann, denn das kann nicht jeder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sowas nennt man Fangfrage und wird gerne im Bereich Rhetorik benutzt. Würdest du auf die Frage mit einem Ja antworten, würdest du als egozentrisch gelten (und damit bei den Meisten Leuten schlecht ankommen). Mit der Antwort "Nein" würdest du dir widersprechen, da man sich normalerweise auch für andere Menschen freuen kann. Jetzt verstanden?
Damit wollte ich nur den lächerlichen Satz von Thront widerlegen:


Huntara schrieb:


> man kann nur auf das stolz sein, was man geleistet hat. Ich hab dabei nichts geleistet.


Wie gesagt, man kann als Normaler (!!!) Mensch auch auf Dinge stolz sein für die man wenig bis nichts an Eigenleistung erbracht hat.


----------



## Tikume (7. Februar 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Also ich bin keine Deutsche, aber man sollte ruhig stolz auf seine Nationalität sein. Man sollte es halt nur nicht übertreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das denke ich auch. Solange man nicht andere dadurch als minderwertiger betrachtet kann man so stolz sein wie man mag.


----------



## Thront (7. Februar 2008)

> ich bin reinrassig deutsch,
> kein mischling - kein pudel, keine dogge



jopp kauf dirn  kartoffeleis.






glacios schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, man kann als Normaler (!!!) Mensch auch auf Dinge stolz sein für die man wenig bis nichts an Eigenleistung erbracht hat.



wahrscheinlich der häufigste satz der untalentierten. ich freue mich eher wenn kumpelz ihr diplom usw schaffen. stolz - ich weiss nicht. viel. dann doch eher neid.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)




----------



## shadow24 (7. Februar 2008)

also das Problem an diesem Thread ist wohl die Fragestellung,denn NationalSTOLZ hat immer so einen braunen Touch...
ich mag Deutschland,weil es meine Heimat ist und die Heimat meiner Eltern,meiner Frau,meines kleinen Sohnes und meiner Freunde...
ich verbinde mit meiner Heimat schöne und schlechte Erinnerungen,gute und weniger gute Erfahrungen...Leidenschaft,Träume,Niederlagen,Siege,Liebe,Trauer...das alles macht mich und meine Heimat aus...
ich hab hier immer wieder gelesen wie scheisse Deutschland ist,aber seht euch doch mal um:
z.B. Amerika...vor 200 Jahren bevölkern europäische Auswanderer einfach ein Kontinent, morden und plündern und stecken die Ureinwohner in Reservate.und danach, als wenn das nicht genug wäre legalisieren sie die Sklaverei,als wäre das das normalste der Welt...aber wirft ihnen das noch heute jemand vor???
die arroganten Amis,die sich an fast jedem Kriegsschauplatz auf der Welt beteiligen, wo es was zu gewinnen gibt(Stichwort:Erdöl) und sich als Weltpolizei aufspielen,aber da wo es nötig wäre(Bürgerkrieg in Afrika) schreiten sie nicht ein,weil es da nix zu holen gibt...
aber auch die österreichischen und italienischen Vorposter hier.so stolz dürfen die auch net sein,denn wer ist damals denn freiwillig mitmarschiert und hat die Welt in den Krieg gestürzt????
gut,die Schweizer waren neutral,aber wie neutral darf man sein?das ist ja so,als ob im Zugabteil neben mir jemand von anderen zusammengeschlagen wird und ich schau aus dem Fenster...darauf stolz sein?nein,wirklich nicht...
aber ich will auch nich so über die anderen Nationalitäten herziehen.mir geht es darum aufzuzeigen, dass es in jedem Land etwas gibt was scheisse ist.und es ist leicht immer nur zu nörgeln als selbst mal irgendwas zu schaffen....klar ist es mist Steuern und Sozialabgaben zu zahlen,aber wie ist es wenn man hier arbeitslos wird,oder z.B. in Amerika?die USA kennen keine Sozialleistungen.wenn du nicht arbeitest kriegst du kein Geld.so einfach ist das da.toll,oder?würde sich hier aber so mancher umschauen... 
zu dem Vorposter möchte ich nun eins der Werbe-Originale hier reinstellen.Für meinen Sohn trifft auf alle Fälle das hier zu.ich möchte das er eine Zukunft hier hat und sich wohl fühlt.es ist seine Heimat...
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=me6-JZbQuQs&feature=user


----------



## Huntara (7. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Aja dann schreib das auch nicht so, dass es so rüber kommt:
> 
> wenn es sich nicht auf die Allgemeinheit beziehn sollte, müsste es heißen:
> 
> ...



Wenn Du mich missverstehst und nicht mal hinterfragst, so ist das Dein Problem.

Wenn Du so mit allen Leuten redest, dann darf ich Dir mein Beileid aussprechen, da Du nicht in der Lage bist normal mit anderen umzugehen.

"Seinen Mann bzw. Frau" stehen.....wie gesagt: Sprich Klartext, kein Wischi-waschi....zu welchen Fehlern stehen? Es tut mir aufrichtig leid, das ich Dir sagen muss, das ich hier aus meiner Erfahrung spreche, ich betone: aus meiner!

Ich denke Du suchst den Begriff "missgunst" und nicht egozentrisch und sieh mal einer an: ich glaub, das jeder Mensch, egal wo, egozentrisch ist. Sei es in Wow, sei es in Geldsachen, etc.! Und ich finde das in keiner Weise negativ. Ich hab lange genug an andere gedacht, jetzt bin ich auch mal dran....Jetzt verstanden??? Und welchen lächerlichen Satz von Thront? Bitte zitieren, das kannst Du doch so gut....wahrscheinlich das einzige....

Super, dann erkläre mir mal bitte warum Du darauf stolz bist deutscher zu sein? Nenn mir stichhaltige Gründe, das interessiert mich ja jetzt! Aber komm mir bitte nicht mit Sachen wie: Wir sind Deutschland oder wie mit: Wir haben zahlreiche "Gesangsversuchstundenserien" wie Popstars, etc. und machen den Amis ja sowieso alles nach. Sag mir bitte: *Was hast Du geleistet, das Du sagen kannst: Ich bin stolz ein Deutscher zu sein?*


----------



## Huntara (7. Februar 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also das Problem an diesem Thread ist wohl die Fragestellung,denn NationalSTOLZ hat immer so einen braunen Touch...
> ich mag Deutschland,weil es meine Heimat ist und die Heimat meiner Eltern,meiner Frau,meines kleinen Sohnes und meiner Freunde...
> ich verbinde mit meiner Heimat schöne und schlechte Erinnerungen,gute und weniger gute Erfahrungen...Leidenschaft,Träume,Niederlagen,Siege,Liebe,Trauer...das alles macht mich und meine Heimat aus...



So sehe ich es auch. Ich mag Deutschland und ich liebe Bonn, meine Heimat und ich bin gerne hier, aber ich bin nicht stolz darauf. Genauso würde ich auch gern in Amerika leben, nicht für immer, aber das wäre etwas, worauf ich dann stolz wäre.


----------



## Kal Jerico (7. Februar 2008)

> Sowas nennt man Fangfrage und wird gerne im Bereich Rhetorik benutzt. Würdest du auf die Frage mit einem Ja antworten, würdest du als egozentrisch gelten (und damit bei den Meisten Leuten schlecht ankommen). Mit der Antwort "Nein" würdest du dir widersprechen, da man sich normalerweise auch für andere Menschen freuen kann. Jetzt verstanden?
> Damit wollte ich nur den lächerlichen Satz von Thront widerlegen:



Ohoo! Ein Meister im Umgang mit dem Degen der deutschen Sprache. En garde! Ich brauch dir wohl nicht zu erklären, dass Rhetroik unmittelbar darauf abziehlt, die kognitiven Fähigkeiten seines Gepsrächspartners zu beleidigen. Nicht sehr nett. Das jemand exzentrisch ist, heisst im übrigen nicht zwingend, dass er sich nicht für andere Leute freuen kann, ergo eingeschränkte empatische Fähigkeiten hat. Schliesslich gibt es keine klare Abgrenzung, ab wann jemand als Exzentriker gilt bzw. in wie fern er von der sozialen norm abweicht. Abgesehen davon ist es geradezu abstrus, dass man in einer Gesellschaft voller Individualisten von Exzentrikern spricht.



> Wie gesagt, man kann als Normaler (!!!) Mensch auch auf Dinge stolz sein für die man wenig bis nichts an Eigenleistung erbracht hat.


Ich nehme an, du definiest "normal" durch die allgemein vorherrschende soziale Norm unserer Gesellschaft. Da sehe ich ein Problem: Ich würde mich durchaus als normalen Mensch sehen-vielleicht mit einigen unorthodoxen Hobbies, aber meine ethischen Moralvorstellungen und mein Verhalten orientieren sich doch stark an der durch den Konformismus etablierten Norm. Ich würde daher nicht sagen, dass man alleine anhand des Faktes, worauf man soltz ist und worauf nicht definieren kann, ob jemand "normal"  ist oder nicht. Dieser Fakt stellt lediglich in deinem Wertesystem eine Abweichung der Norm ab- aber ein subjektives Wertsystem, welches nicht auf einer allgemeinen Norm fusst stellt keine sittliche Verpflichtung dar. Es fehlt dir daher der Grundsatz um zu definieren, welche der beiden Betrachtungsweisen einen normalen Mensch ausmachen. (Rhetorik ist doch was feines, nicht?)

Zusätzlich breche ich hier für Thornt eine Lanze: ich könnte auf nichts stoltz sein, zu dem ich nichts beigetragen habe. Nationalität ist lediglich ein Wappen im Pass und der verzweifelte Versuch im Zeitalter der Globalisierung die Assimilierung der eigenen Tradition zu verhindern. Wer stoltz auf seine Nationalität ist, hat lediglich nicht genug andere Dinge gefunden, mit denen er sich profilieren kann- das ist meine persönliche Meinung und soll niemanden angreifen. Ich kann damit leben, wenn jemand stoltzer Schweizer/Deutscher ist.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> und auf mein Ohr, welches ich in mein Ohr knicken kann, denn das kann nicht jeder



Hey, das konnt ich als Kind auch. Jetzt leider nicht mehr.

Aber kann mir einer sagen um was es bei eurer Diskussion genau geht? Vor lauter Zitiererei und Schwanzvergleich hab ich den Überblick verloren.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2008)

Maxvillev schrieb:


> ANDERERSEITS HEUTE GEFÄLLT ES MIR AUCH NICHT WENN MICH AUSLÄNDER AUS BESTIMMTEN LÄNDERN (EIGENTLICH AUS FAST NUR ISLAMISCHEN LÄNDERN) AUF DER STRAßE ODER AUF FREIZEITVERANSTALTUNGEN DUMM ANMACHEN ODER MIT MIR AUS EINEM MIR NICHT VERSTÄNDLICHEN GRUND EINE SCHLÄGEREI ANFANGEN, UND DAS NICHT NUR MIT MIR SONDERN MIT VIELEN LEUTEN,(z.B. IN MÜNCHEN DER RENTNER DER ZUSAMMENGESCHLAGEN WURDE ODER BEI UNS IN FRANKFURT DER U-BAHNFAHRER)



Gibt auch einige deutsche Gruppierungen die sich dementsprechend verhalten - scheint also kein Problem zu sein, das abhängig von der Herkunft ist.


----------



## Huntara (7. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gibt auch einige deutsche Gruppierungen die sich dementsprechend verhalten - scheint also kein Problem zu sein, das abhängig von der Herkunft ist.



Seh ich genauso. Außerdem ist es doch auch an jedem selbst gelegen, ob man sich provozieren lässt oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Huntara (7. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hey, das konnt ich als Kind auch. Jetzt leider nicht mehr.



Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, endlich find ich mal jemand, der das auch kann oder konnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich konnte nie wieder damit aufhören, wenn ich nervös bin oder langeweile habe, dann muss das Ohr her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Tja (7. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gibt auch einige deutsche Gruppierungen die sich dementsprechend verhalten - scheint also kein Problem zu sein, das abhängig von der Herkunft ist.



Naja es ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ob man sich als Gast daneben benimmt oder als Einheimischer.

Bei einem Einheimischen denk ich mir so ein Vollhirni, bei einem Gast frag ich mich des Öfteren was der überhaupt hier will außer Stunk machen?! - Wenn jemand nur auf Stunk aus ist, sich nicht anpassen will - hat der in meinem Vaterland nichts zu suchen. Wer sich anpasst und benehmen kann - ist willkommen, der Rest muss eben wieder packen, fertig.


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> 
> 21:15 RTL: Die Ausreißer
> 
> da kommt Chucko (RL kollege von mir) wie geil xDDD


O.O wenn das dein kumpel ist...dann bist du zu dumm seinen namen zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der wird nämlich Giaco geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (7. Februar 2008)

ich find kartoffeln nur frittiert cool.


----------



## Huntara (7. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Naja es ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ob man sich als Gast daneben benimmt oder als Einheimischer.
> 
> Bei einem Einheimischen denk ich mir so ein Vollhirni, bei einem Gast frag ich mich des Öfteren was der überhaupt hier will außer Stunk machen?! - Wenn jemand nur auf Stunk aus ist, sich nicht anpassen will - hat der in meinem Vaterland nichts zu suchen. Wer sich anpasst und benehmen kann - ist willkommen, der Rest muss eben wieder packen, fertig.



Vielleicht kommt es aber auch manchmal darauf an, wie man sich als Gastgeber verhält. Denk da mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Schönen Feieraböööönd Euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> ich find kartoffeln nur frittiert cool.


die machen aber FETT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (7. Februar 2008)

Übrigens gibt es zu diesem Thema schon seit 19 Jahren einen klasse Song von den Hosen klick


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es zu diesem Thema schon seit 19 Jahren einen klasse Song von den Hosen klick


stimmt,der ist cool


----------



## Maxtiberius (7. Februar 2008)

Hat bestimmt einen Grund warum Stolz eines der Todsünden ist.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Maxtiberius schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt einen Grund warum Stolz eines der Todsünden ist.


Stolz ist doch keine Todsünde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

Maxtiberius schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt einen Grund warum Stolz eines der Todsünden ist.


löööööl....rofl...ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein.....ab in die sig ey....GEIL


----------



## Maxtiberius (7. Februar 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tods%C3%BCnde
Zitat: "Im Kompendium des Katechismus der Katholischen Kirche aus dem Jahr 1992 wird als erste Hauptsünde nicht Hochmut, sondern Stolz genannt."


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

Maxtiberius schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tods%C3%BCnde
> Zitat: "Im Kompendium des Katechismus der Katholischen Kirche aus dem Jahr 1992 wird als erste Hauptsünde nicht Hochmut, sondern Stolz genannt."


Ja....Katholische Kirche....die Leute die denen glauben schenken tun mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxtiberius (7. Februar 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hochmut

Zitat: "In der katholischen Morallehre ist die superbia eine der sieben Hauptlaster (umgangssprachlich, aber theologisch unkorrekt: Todsünden). Der Katechismus der römisch-katholischen Kirche verwendet in der deutschen Übersetzung den Begriff &#8222;Stolz&#8220;. Dieser Terminus geht auf Papst Gregor I. zurück."

Übrigens die Todsünden kommen aus dem Katechismus. Wem sollte man nun mehr glauben.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (7. Februar 2008)

oh man.
ich wäre froh ich wäre schweitzer geworden.
unsre Jugend unsre Politik ja ganz Deutschland wird immer mehr zum ad absurdum!


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

> unsre Jugend unsre Politik ja ganz Deutschland wird immer mehr zum ad absurdum!



nachdem ich mir hier ma die kommentare durchgelesen hab kann ich dem nur zustimmen.


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

Maxtiberius schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hochmut
> 
> Zitat: "In der katholischen Morallehre ist die superbia eine der sieben Hauptlaster (umgangssprachlich, aber theologisch unkorrekt: Todsünden). Der Katechismus der römisch-katholischen Kirche verwendet in der deutschen Übersetzung den Begriff „Stolz“. Dieser Terminus geht auf Papst Gregor I. zurück."
> 
> Übrigens die Todsünden kommen aus dem Katechismus. Wem sollte man nun mehr glauben.


du willz das ich den spruch jetzt aus meiner sig entferne,wie?


Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (7. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt es aber auch manchmal darauf an, wie man sich als Gastgeber verhält. Denk da mal drüber nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein das kommt es nicht. Ich weiß mich zu benehmen und erwarte das erst recht von einem Gast. Wenn er/sie das nicht kann, sprich sich aufführt wie der letzte Affe oder meint hier Kopftuch tragen zu müssen - ist das ein deutliches Zeichen und solche Leute gehören nicht nach Österreich.

Schweden, Finnen, Holländer und Dänen passen sich ja auch und machen keine Schwierigkeiten. Egal ob man es gerne hört oder nicht, aber die meisten Probleme gibt es nunmal mit den Türken oder generell Leuten aus den östlicheren Ländern.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Februar 2008)

Was in drei Teufels Namen hat Kopftuch tragen mit schlechtem Benehmen zu tun?


----------



## Tja (7. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Was in drei Teufels Namen hat Kopftuch tragen mit schlechtem Benehmen zu tun?



Gar nichts?! Aber es zeigt, dass man sich nicht anpassen will bzw. die Kultur des jeweiligen Landes nicht annimmt und sowas geht auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lars1988 (7. Februar 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, ich bin unheimlich stolz auf meine Heimat, also Deutschland. Ich bin stolz auf meine deutschen Wurzeln.
Ich bin nicht stolz darauf, das wir deutschen kein Selbstvertrauen haben.
Ich bin nicht stolz darauf, was diese Politiker abziehen.

Ausserdem bin ich extrem tollerant, bin absolut gegen Ausländerfeindlichkeit. Trozdem denke ich, sollten wir uns nicht so viel gefallen lassen in der Welt. ( und da gibt es einiges )


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Gar nichts?! Aber es zeigt, dass man sich nicht anpassen will bzw. die Kultur des jeweiligen Landes nicht annimmt und sowas geht auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, Anpassung ist ne tolle Sache. Chamäleons können sich ganz toll anpassen. Kopftücher tragen die glaub ich keine und die können sogar die Farbe ihrer Umgebung annehmen. Wie wärs wenn wir nur noch Chamäleons ins Land lassen? ... Ich mag Chamäleons.


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

köstlich dieses bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2008)

@Thront
Ich musste deinen Beitrag entfernen. Auch wenn es nicht ernst gemeint war, können trotzdem Missverständnisse entstehen. Wir übernehmen eine Teilverantwortung für den Inhalt des Forums.


----------



## Thront (7. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Stimmt, Anpassung ist ne tolle Sache. Chamäleons können sich ganz toll anpassen. Kopftücher tragen die glaub ich keine und die können sogar die Farbe ihrer Umgebung annehmen. Wie wärs wenn wir nur noch Chamäleons ins Land lassen? ... Ich mag Chamäleons.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*SÜß ODER ? FÜR EIN ENDLICH WIEDER SCHÖNES DEUTSCHLAND! ! *​


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mehr MEHR


----------



## Huntara (7. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Nein das kommt es nicht. Ich weiß mich zu benehmen und erwarte das erst recht von einem Gast. Wenn er/sie das nicht kann, sprich sich aufführt wie der letzte Affe oder meint hier Kopftuch tragen zu müssen - ist das ein deutliches Zeichen und solche Leute gehören nicht nach Österreich.
> 
> Schweden, Finnen, Holländer und Dänen passen sich ja auch und machen keine Schwierigkeiten. Egal ob man es gerne hört oder nicht, aber die meisten Probleme gibt es nunmal mit den Türken oder generell Leuten aus den östlicheren Ländern.



*prust*....was hat das bitte mit Kopftüchern zu tun? Fährst Du in die Türkei und trägst dann auch ein Kopftuch? Ganz ehrlich: ich würde kein Kopftuch tragen, weil es * etwas mit der Religion zu tun hat*.

Wenn Du weißt, Dich zu benehmen, mag das ja sein, es gibt aber genug Deutsche, die das nicht wissen und genauso gibt es auch genug Ausländer, die das auch nicht wissen. Sry, aber über Dein lachhaftes Argument bzgl. Kopftuch komm ich gerade mal aus'm lachen nicht mehr heraus....

Und warum Probleme? Man kann Problemen aus dem Weg gehen. Offensichtlich hast Du ein Problem mit Ausländern.


----------



## Thront (7. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Thront
> Ich musste deinen Beitrag entfernen. Auch wenn es nicht ernst gemeint war, können trotzdem Missverständnisse entstehen. Wir übernehmen eine Teilverantwortung für den Inhalt des Forums.



ja. vollkommen richtig. war extrem verwerflich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man könnte es ja richtig verstehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ja. vollkommen richtig. war extrem verwerflich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das bedeutet soviel wie: "Ist mir egal, warum löschst du das du idiot?"  - Antwort bzw. die nächste Reaktion entscheidet über eine Auszeit deines Accounts. Warum? Aufgrund deiner permanenten Provokationen in unterschiedlichen Threads.


----------



## AhLuuum (7. Februar 2008)

Das größte Highlight meiner Meinung nach ist Tjas Aussage bezüglich der Kopftücher.


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

> Das größte Highlight meiner Meinung nach ist Tjas Aussage bezüglich der Kopftücher.



naja ich verstehe das argument auch nicht ganz aber glaube dass er es nur stellvertretend genommen hat.


----------



## Thront (7. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das bedeutet soviel wie: "Ist mir egal, warum löschst du das du idiot?"  - Antwort bzw. die nächste Reaktion entscheidet über eine Auszeit deines Accounts. Warum? Aufgrund deiner permanenten Provokationen in unterschiedlichen Threads.



(davon abgesehen das jetzt alle die daumen drücken und sich wünschen der thront idiot bringt nen dummen spruch und wird gekickt- mehr dazu unten*)


klar hast du recht. aber es gibt hier einige comments die absolut ernst gemeint sind und welche bei weitem "härter" sind. 
ob meine dummheit mir nun einen streich spielt oder nicht- als ich gerade nachgesehn hab standen die noch. ohne mahnung.


ich "könnte" es als provokation empfinden das einige ""leute" das kopftuch meiner mutter als abschiebungsgrund verstehn. aber wie so oft lässt man denen freien lauf die ihn nicht gebrauchen können.




weil es mir aber bei solch einem thema zu wider ist den mund zu halten und es gegen eine meiner grundeinstellungen verstößt bei hetze, dummheit und hass einfach untätig zu zuschauen verabschiede ich hiermit aus dem buffed.de forum und vom buffed.de-team, da diese post womöglich oder allzu wahrscheinlich meine letzte ist und ein kick erfolgt.


eins aber bitte noch; an die jenen die ein wenig hirn haben: lasst euch nicht von arschlöchern die welt erklären, oder von denen die über sie herrschen nicht den mund verbieten. 

denn

"geschlossene lippen fangen keine mücken"  (zitat: Hannibal Smith / das A-Team)




und noch eins, weils einfach zu schön ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt die neue winter edition: typ " Herbstlaub " , " Deutschland " und mit dem etwas speziellen "World of Warcraft" design.

also, sollte für jeden etwas dabei sein, damit die belästigung etwas reduziert wird.

-achso: bitte buffed-admins: seid nicht so hart und löscht meine post-


*tschüss leute, thront  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> *prust*....was hat das bitte mit Kopftüchern zu tun? Fährst Du in die Türkei und trägst dann auch ein Kopftuch? Ganz ehrlich: ich würde kein Kopftuch tragen, weil es * etwas mit der Religion zu tun hat*.
> [...]


möööööööööööööööp*auf buzzer hau*
wieviele leute muss ich noch belehren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Koran steht *NICHT* das die Türkischen/Arabischen Frauen ein Kopftuch tragen müssen.Im Koran steht das sie sich bedecken müssen,dies geht aber auch mit anderen varianten....
Also ich bring jetzt hier mal keinen dummen spruch,weil ich dich mag,Huntara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> -achso: bitte buffed-admins: seid nicht so hart und löscht meine post-
> 
> *tschüss leute, thront
> 
> ...



Horst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich warte eigentlich seit dem ersten Posting nur auf den ersten Hobby-Fa oder Anti-Fa der den Thread für seine populistischen Zwecke missbraucht, um ihn zu schließen. Die Themen Arten meist in gegenseitiger Flamerei oder Endlos-Diskussionen aus, weil Meinungen nunmal differenzieren. Da braucht man erst ein Extrem um einzuschreiten.


----------



## Succubie (7. Februar 2008)

ich schäme mich keinesfalls deutscher zu sein, im gegenteil. ich respektiere aber auch jedes andere volk.
ich wüsste jedenfalls keinen plausiblen grund nicht auf seine abstammung stolz zu sein. wenn mir jemand mit der begründung kommt, das in der vergangenheit etwas schlimmes passiert ist (denk ma ihr wisst wovon ich rede), dan sag ich nur "mein gott, vergangen ist vergangen, schau lieber mal in die zukunft". 
das sag ich dan wirklich


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> O.O wenn das dein kumpel ist...dann bist du zu dumm seinen namen zu schreiben
> Der wird nämlich Giaco geschrieben



er hasst es wenn man ihn Giaco spricht, schreibt...
genau wie das mädel mit dem weiß/schwarzem P.A. tuch eigentlich
Nestralis heißt (scheiß name) sagen wir auch Nestali zu ihr, weissu


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ......
> *tschüss leute, thront
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao Thront, altes Haus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> [...]
> *tschüss leute, thront
> 
> 
> ...


du haust doch nich wirklich ab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du fingst grade an mir iwie sympathisch zu werden


----------



## Huntara (7. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> möööööööööööööööp*auf buzzer hau*
> wieviele leute muss ich noch belehren?
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Ex-Freund ist Araber und glaubt an den Koran. Stimmt, der Koran schreibt es nicht vor, aber die Menschen unter sich, gerade die "ältere Generation" schreibt sich untereinander eine bestimmte Kleidungsvorschrift vor, dazu gehört das Kopftuch, bzw. meist ist es das Kopftuch. Danke, das Du mich verschonst *g*, ich mag Dich doch auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (7. Februar 2008)

thront ist einer der wenigen mit hirn hier. schade!


----------



## Zorkal (7. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dann geht auch noch der letzte Lichtblick des Forums...


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

> *tschüss leute, thront
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


NEEEIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du warst der verrückteste,behinderste und durchgeknallteste poster dieses forums...so einer darf nicht gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> er hasst es wenn man ihn Giaco spricht, schreibt...
> genau wie das mädel mit dem weiß/schwarzem P.A. tuch eigentlich
> Nestralis heißt (scheiß name) sagen wir auch Nestali zu ihr, weissu


aus welcher stadt kommste denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> aus welcher stadt kommste denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auuuuu Bagge!

Wenn dieser Giaco und diese Nestralis aus Stuttgart kommen, dann.... !


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

man jetzt weiß er was er sagen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (7. Februar 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> thront ist einer der wenigen mit hirn hier. schade!





Zorkal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Dann geht auch noch der letzte Lichtblick des Forums...


Mein Gott seid ihr alle Schleimer...
Ich kann jedenfalls sein unlustigen, zynischen Komments nicht ab. Aber wen intressierts.



@HUNTARA


Huntara schrieb:


> Wenn Du mich missverstehst und nicht mal hinterfragst, so ist das Dein Problem.




Ich versteh dich nur falsch, weil du dich falsch erklärst. Siehe dazu meinen letzten Post, da siehst du, was und wie falsch du dich artikuliert hast. Im Folgenden werde ich nicht mehr darauf eingehen, das ist mir zu blöd.




Huntara schrieb:


> Wenn Du so mit allen Leuten redest, dann darf ich Dir mein Beileid aussprechen, da Du nicht in der Lage bist normal mit anderen umzugehen.




Hast du überhaupt meinen Thread gelsen UND verstanden? Ich habe wortwörtlioch gesagt:


glacios schrieb:


> Ich rede mit dir so wie ich mit allen Leuten rede, die meinen Deutschland als blöd hinzustellen oder sich  dafür zu schämen wäre cool.


Also wie kommst du dann darauf, dass ich so mit jedem rede?




Huntara schrieb:


> "Seinen Mann bzw. Frau" stehen.....wie gesagt: Sprich Klartext, kein Wischi-waschi....zu welchen Fehlern stehen?


Ok wenn du das nicht verstehst, kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Ich rede kein Wischi-Waschi, ich denke ich hab meine Meinung gut genug erklärt. Wer das nicht versteht braucht auch nicht mehr mit mir diskutieren; Menschen diskutieren ja auch nicht mit Ameisen (ich spreche hier niemanden direkt an, also braucht sich keiner beleidigt fühlen).




Huntara schrieb:


> Es tut mir aufrichtig leid, das ich Dir sagen muss, das ich hier aus meiner Erfahrung spreche, ich betone: aus meiner!
> 
> Ich denke Du suchst den Begriff "missgunst" und nicht egozentrisch und sieh mal einer an: ich glaub, das jeder Mensch, egal wo, egozentrisch ist. Sei es in Wow, sei es in Geldsachen, etc.! Und ich finde das in keiner Weise negativ. Ich hab lange genug an andere gedacht, jetzt bin ich auch mal dran....Jetzt verstanden??? Und welchen lächerlichen Satz von Thront? Bitte zitieren, das kannst Du doch so gut....wahrscheinlich das einzige....


Für mich geht Missgunst einher mit *reiner* Zentrierung auf das Ego. Das habe ich gemeint. Und doch: Meiner Meinung nach (!) ist das sehr wohl negativ aufzufassen, denn ich meine nicht die "harmlose" Version des Egoismus sondern die -wie schon gesagt- komplette Fixierung auf den persönlichen Vorteil. Und nein, so bin ich sicher nicht. Den Satz hat Thront geschrieben, wie du ja selbst geschrieben hast (ich hab ja dich zitiert), wenn du ihn lesen willst, gucke bitte selber nach, ich bin nicht dein Zimmermädchen.




Huntara schrieb:


> Super, dann erkläre mir mal bitte warum Du darauf stolz bist deutscher zu sein? Nenn mir stichhaltige Gründe, das interessiert mich ja jetzt! Aber komm mir bitte nicht mit Sachen wie: Wir sind Deutschland oder wie mit: Wir haben zahlreiche "Gesangsversuchstundenserien" wie Popstars, etc. und machen den Amis ja sowieso alles nach. Sag mir bitte: *Was hast Du geleistet, das Du sagen kannst: Ich bin stolz ein Deutscher zu sein?*


Sag mir bitte: Willst du mich nicht verstehen? Das hab ich doch in meinem anderen Thread schon geschrieben. Ok ich versuchs etz mal für Analphabeten: Stolz ist ein GEFÜHL. Gefühle - so allgemein bekannt - sind keine logischen, mit Argumenten widerlegbare Gebilde.
Man ist stolz oder net. Genauso wie man liebt oder nicht. Ganz einfach. Als Beispiel habe ich folgendes gewählt: Mein Freund besteht die Prüfung. Ich sage zu ihm wortwörtlich: "Ich bin stolz auf dich" und fühle das auch in diesem Moment.
Und es wäre mir auch scheißegal, wieviel Dichter und Denker das Land "hervorgebracht" hat, bzw. was es für Scheiße produziert hat. Punkt.


----------



## Tja (7. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> naja ich verstehe das argument auch nicht ganz aber glaube dass er es nur stellvertretend genommen hat.



Ganz genau so sieht es aus. Leider verstehen das wiedermal viele nicht...

zu Huntara:

Was soll ich in der Türkei und was gehen mich deren Sitten an? Was interessiert mich der Koran?! In Österreich herrschen nunmal andere Bräuche wenn man hier leben will, hat man sich diesen anzupassen OHNE wenn und aber...Das Beispiel mit dem Kopftuch ist hierfür nur stellvertretend gedacht. 



> Und warum Probleme? Man kann Problemen aus dem Weg gehen. Offensichtlich hast Du ein Problem mit Ausländern.



Lies dir meine Antwort bezüglich Inländer und Ausländer-"Stunkmacher" nochmal durch, dann kannst Dir diesen Satz sparen. Aber extra für Dich nochmals ein kleiner Auszug:

_Schweden, Dänen, Norweger und Finnen sind auch Ausländer, machen aber keine Probleme und passen sich an (natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen), aber im Vergleich zu den Türken, östlicheren Ländern sind die kaum erwähnenswert. _

Daher zählt Dein Argument von wegen "ich hätte Probleme mit Ausländern" nicht, ich habe Probleme mit Ausländern, die sich nicht anpassen (Sprache nicht lernen, Staat auf der Tasche liegen und glauben, sie könnten hier ihre Kultur durchsetzten "Bäder für Moslems, Moschee" - wenn sie das wollen --->zurück in die Türkei da werden sie all das finden) - ja mit solchen Leuten hab ich Probleme. Aber wenn man selbst keinen Nationalstolz hat, sind das ja immer die armen, armen Gäste, welche deshalb alles dürfen? Und wir die bösen intoleranten Inländer? Lieber interolant als dumm! 
(-->sinngemäße Wiedergabe).

Eine Freundin von mir ist z.B. Kroatin - sie machte Abitur, arbeitet und spricht nahezu fließend Deutsch und hat vor die Staatsbürgerschaftsprüfung abzulegen. SOLCHE Ausländer sind willkommen und können auch gern bleiben.


----------



## glacios (7. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Ganz genau so sieht es aus. Leider verstehen das wiedermal viele nicht...
> 
> zu Huntara:
> 
> ...


_
Ich geb dir völlig Recht._


----------



## Frigobert (7. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Schweden, Finnen, Holländer und Dänen passen sich ja auch und machen keine Schwierigkeiten.



Ähm, das meinst du jetzt nicht ernst, oder? Sorry an alle Skandinavier schon mal im Vorraus, aber was sich gerade die Dänen und Schweden teilweise erlauben ist nicht mehr feierlich. Auf den Fähren billigen Alk einkaufen (der ist in Skandinavien immer noch extrem teuer), sofort vernichten und sobald die Fähre angelegt hat in der nächsten Stadt die Sau rauslassen - natürlich erst, nachdem man nicht mehr nüchtern die Freiheiten auf deutschen Autobahnen ausgetestet hat. 

Benehmen ist keine Sache der Nationalität, sondern der Erziehung jedes einzelnen!


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> ......
> Benehmen ist keine Sache der Nationalität, sondern der Erziehung jedes einzelnen!


Rischtisch! Und genau die fehlt bei vielen Ausländern!


----------



## Frigobert (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rischtisch! Und genau die fehlt bei vielen Ausländern!



Das fehlt vielen Menschen, auch vielen Deutschen!


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Das fehlt vielen Menschen, auch vielen Deutschen!


Ja, aber bei denen fällt das weniger, bzw. die Mehrheit verhält sich okay.
Wärendessen die Ausländer (natürlich nicht alle!) sich größtenteils eben nicht sozial engagieren/verhalten.


----------



## Zorkal (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, aber bei denen fällt das weniger, bzw. die Mehrheit verhält sich okay.
> Wärendessen die Ausländer (natürlich nicht alle!) sich größtenteils eben nicht sozial engagieren/verhalten.


Es lebe das Vorurteil!
Vollidiot...


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

> Es lebe das Vorurteil!
> Vollidiot...



dass das natürlich ein vollkommen unbegründetes vorurteil ist zeigt uns gerade köln kalk


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Es lebe das Vorurteil!
> Vollidiot...



Bringe was Sinnvolles zum Thema bei und widerlege meinen Post!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Februar 2008)

Wisst ihr wenn ich hasse?
Kinder und Jugendliche.
Die verhalten sich total abartig und asozial. Am Besten wäre es jeden unter 21 auf eine Insel zu packen und dort vergammeln lassen.


Mal Ernsthaft: Diese Diskussion führt zu überhaupt gar nichts.
Die Einen haben im Grunde nichts gegen Ausländer, ABER viele Ausländer benehmen sich hier schlecht, also sin det allet Arschlöcher. Die Umstände weshalb viele Ausländer dieses Verhalten an den Tag legen wird mal schön außer Acht gelassen. Und natürlich muss sich jeder dem Deutschen System anpassen, ansonsten "Kopf ab".
Die Anderen verteufeln die erste Gruppe und stellen sie zusammen mit Hitler auf eine Stufe. Die Gründe für die Meinung des anderen werden unauffällig übersehen.
Am Ende geht es dann nur noch darum den anderen fertig zu machen.

Ich persönlich hasse alles und jeden. Türken, Deutsche, Holländer, Südafrikaner, und seit Tjas Kopftuchausage ganz besonders die Österreicher.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> ....
> Mal Ernsthaft: Diese Diskussion führt zu überhaupt gar nichts.
> Die Einen haben im Grunde nichts gegen Ausländer, *ABER viele Ausländer benehmen sich hier schlecht, also sin det allet Arschlöcher*. Die Umstände weshalb viele Ausländer dieses Verhalten an den Tag legen wird mal schön außer Acht gelassen. Und natürlich muss sich jeder dem Deutschen System anpassen, ansonsten "Kopf ab".
> Die Anderen verteufeln die erste Gruppe und stellen sie zusammen mit Hitler auf eine Stufe. Die Gründe für Die Meinung des anderen werden unauffällig übersehen.
> Am Ende geht es dann nur noch darum den anderen fertig zu machen.


Ich denke mal du meinst "net" oder?
Wenn, dann weise ich darauf hin, dass ich, wie der Herr Zorkal anscheinend überlesen hat,
betont habe, dass es nicht alle sind, aber es gibt Leute, die nur das lesen, was sie lesen wollen, stimmts?



Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hasse alles und jeden. Türken, Deutsche, Holländer, Südafrikaner, und seit Tjas Kopftuchausage ganz besonders die Österreicher.


Gute Einstellung!


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

> Ich persönlich hasse alles und jeden. Türken, Deutsche, Holländer, Südafrikaner, und seit Tjas Kopftuchausage ganz besonders die Österreicher.



ganz grosse klasse


----------



## Huntara (7. Februar 2008)

@Glacios:

du schreibst so langweilig, sry, aber deine nervige Texterei lese ich mir nicht wirklich durch. Also: tschööööö

@Tja:



> In Österreich herrschen nunmal andere Bräuche wenn man hier leben will, hat man sich diesen anzupassen OHNE wenn und aber...Das Beispiel mit dem Kopftuch ist hierfür nur stellvertretend gedacht.



Ich denke Du gehörst zu denen, die am besten beweisen, das sie mehr zu rechten Seite eingestellt sind. Bei Deiner Gastfreundlichkeit, nein, eher bei Deiner Offenheit was andere Kulturen angehen, stehst Du ganz tief unter mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...



> Schweden, Dänen, Norweger und Finnen sind auch Ausländer, machen aber keine Probleme und passen sich an (natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen), aber im Vergleich zu den Türken, östlicheren Ländern sind die kaum erwähnenswert.



Ist jetzt nicht Dein ernst?? Eigentlich würde ich hier schon sagen, rede besser mit der Wand weiter, aber da kommt ja leider noch mehr Mist von Dir:



> ich habe Probleme mit Ausländern, die sich nicht anpassen (Sprache nicht lernen, Staat auf der Tasche liegen und glauben, sie könnten hier ihre Kultur durchsetzten "Bäder für Moslems, Moschee" - wenn sie das wollen --->zurück in die Türkei da werden sie all das finden)



Du solltest Dir mal darüber im klaren werden, das viele Ausländer auch nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit haben, bzw. die Unterstützung bekommen unsere Sprache zu lernen oder wärst Du so hilfsbereit und würdest das jemand beibringen? Ich glaub nicht....
Es geht nicht um Kultur durchsetzen, sondern ledeglich, das sie an einen anderen Gott glauben und im übrigen: Falls Dir die Ausländer hier zu viel sind, dann kannst Du Dich ja gerne bei Herrn Joschka Fischer bedanken, nämlich einem Deutschen und wenn Du jetzt nicht weißt was ich meine, dann diskutiere besser nicht mehr mir, denn von Politik sollte man schon ein wenig Ahnung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Februar 2008)

Nein, ich meinte mit "sin det allet Arschlöcher" - "sind das alles Arschlöcher".



> Ja, aber bei denen fällt das weniger, bzw. die Mehrheit verhält sich okay.
> Wärendessen die Ausländer (natürlich nicht alle!) sich größtenteils eben nicht sozial engagieren/verhalten.



Daraus lese ich dass sich Deutsche allgemein besser verhalten und Ausländer allgemein schlechter.
Und so wie du es sagst sollte ich, wenn ich einem Ausländer begegne zuerst annehmen dass er zu der asozialen Sorte gehört ->des sin allet Arschlöcher

Und ich glaube nicht dass hier irgendjemand wirklich was gegen Ausländer hat, Gott bewahre. Mir gehen einfach nur die immer gleichen Argumente auf den Sack.


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

> Du solltest Dir mal darüber im klaren werden, das viele Ausländer auch nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit haben, bzw. die Unterstützung bekommen unsere Sprache zu lernen oder wärst Du so hilfsbereit und würdest das jemand beibringen? Ich glaub nicht....
> Es geht nicht um Kultur durchsetzen, sondern ledeglich, das sie an einen anderen Gott glauben und im übrigen: Falls Dir die Ausländer hier zu viel sind, dann kannst Du Dich ja gerne bei Herrn Joschka Fischer bedanken, nämlich einem Deutschen und wenn Du jetzt nicht weißt was ich meine, dann diskutiere besser nicht mehr mir, denn von Politik sollte man schon ein wenig Ahnung haben



wenn du wüstest wie viel kohle der staat in diesem moment für integrationsprogramme verpfuscht. naja und zum thema islam...das ist ne andere disskusion.


----------



## Littleheroe (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ja ich bin stolz schweizer zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/SIGN



naja, dafür haben wir... baschi... auch net das wahre
und wir dürfen illegal musik runterladen


----------



## Piloria (8. Februar 2008)

also mal zur kopftuchsache: ich weiss,dass wenn man  als frau in saudi-arabien ein ganzkörper-dingens anziehn muss und auch kein auto fahren darf.das ist definitiv so...die fraue meines ehem. lehrers musste das nämlich als er da unterrichtet hat.
also muss man sich da anpassen...denn wenn nicht,drohen harte strafen.

das mit dem kopftuch ist jedem seine sache....ich mein schaut euch die nonnen an?was haben die an? nen ganzkörper-gewand und der kopf ist auch immer bedeckt.und warum hackt keiner auf denen rum?

allgemein denke ich :es gibt "gute" ausländer und "schlechte" ausländer...ebenso gibt es "gute" deutsche und "schlechte" deutsche......aber irgendwie würde ich lieber nen kopftuch tragen,als nen faschist zu sein......im prinzip sollte man keine menschen/völkergruppen über einen kamm scheren.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2008)

Interessant was man hier so alles liest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorweg: Ich war erstaunt diesen Thread zu sehen und auch zu sehen, daß er bereits 12 Seiten hat und noch nicht geschlossen wurde.
Das ist eigentlich ein Thema, bei dem ich gedacht hätte, daß es direkt so viele Flamer anzieht, daß der Thread nach ein paar Seiten von einem Mod geschlossen werden muß...

Erstmal zu meiner persönlichen Meinung zum eigentlichen Thema:
Nein, in bin nicht stolz ein Deutscher zu sein. Warum auch? Das ist nichts wofür ich selbst etwas könnte.
Natürlich bin ich froh, daß ich hier geboren wurde und nicht in diversen anderen Ländern, aber kann ich darauf stolz sein? Auf etwas wofür ich nichts getan habe?
Wohl eher nicht.

Natürlich bin ich auch nicht "nicht stolz ein Deutscher zu sein". Denn für die deutsche Vergangenheit kann ich auch nichts. Ich war damals nicht dabei und habe auch keine Vorstellung davon wie es gewesen sein muß damals gelebt zu haben. Meine Großeltern waren in der NSdAP, meine Großmutter damals irgendeine Art von Gruppenführerin in der Hitlerjugend und mein Großvater und seine Brüder waren damals in der Marine auf See. Die Brüder meines Großvaters sind im Krieg gefallen. Das sind alles Dinge zu denen ich überhaupt keinen Bezug habe und woran ich keinen Anteil hatte von daher schäme ich mich auch keineswegs Deutscher zu sein.

Das einzig tragische daran ist, daß dies auch heutzutage noch eine große Rolle zu spielen scheint, was ich dann aber nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Beispiel DJ Tomekk: Ein riesiger Skandal... Die deutsche Crew fällt in einem Hotel in Australien ein, wird wahrscheinlich kritisch beäugt, was an ihm als aufmerksamen Beobachter nicht vorbei geht, er findet das eigentlich ganz lustig und nach ein paar alkoholischen Getränken macht er eine kleine Comedy-Einlage (weil er eben auch keinen direkten Bezug zur Vergangenheit hat), macht einen Hitlergruß, singt die erste Strophe der Nationalhymne und macht _im Ausland_ die Bemerkung daß da ziemlich viele _Ausländer_ seien...
Im Grunde nur ein kleiner Scherz, der aber leider aufgenommen wurde.
Nur wird das Material nicht direkt gezeigt, denn irgendein schlauer Kopf bei Rtl2 denkt sich: "Das können wir zwar nicht bringen, aber wir behalten es, denn damit können wir die Quoten pushen wenn wir's zwischendrin durchsickern lassen"... zack steigen die Einschaltquoten - scheiß auf den Stress den Tomekk dadurch hat.

Mit so einem Mist kann man in unserer Mediengesellschaft (ganz recht, wir leben mitnichten in der modernen Informationsgesellschaft, sondern in einer Matrix die von den Medien geschaffen wurde und uns inzwischen weitgehend versucht Werte zu diktieren - freies Denken ist unerwünscht) einfach viel Geld verdienen.

Mehr oder weniger wird leider jeder von unserer Mediengesellschaft influenziert, sodaß unweigerlich bestimmte Meinungen gebildet werden, die auf reinen Vorurteilen und Unwissen basieren.

Allen voran ist wohl das größte deutsche Boulevardblatt zu nennen, das immer wieder Stimmung gegen Ausländer macht.
2 Türken stechen auf einem Volksfest auf einen Deutschen ein? Ui, daraus kann man doch eine Schlagzeile machen. 
2 Deutsche verprügeln einen Ausländer? Uninteressant.. da kommt noch nichtmal eine Nachricht im Regionalteil.

Ich fand's schon spannend bei den ganzen Diskussionen derzeit dann auch mal unabhängig informiert zu werden und die tatsächlichen Statistiken über Strafdelikte zu sichten.

Ich bin nicht stolz darauf Deutscher zu sein, denn ich kann gar nichts dafür hier geboren zu sein. Aber ich bin stolz darauf unabhängiger Denker zu sein und nicht alles zu glauben was mir vorgegaukelt wird.
Ich bin stolz darauf Dinge nicht hinzunehmen, sondern zu hinterfragen.
Ich bin stolz darauf anderen gegenüber meine eigene Meinung zu vertreten.
Ich bin stolz darauf mich zu informieren und im Smalltalk mit anderen auf diese Vorurteile einfach sagen zu können "Dummfug" und dies dann gut begründen zu können.

Und jeder der meint es gäbe eine Art "Ausländerproblem" oder "Integrationsproblem der Ausländer" den lade ich gerne auf ein paar Bierchen ein, um ihn davon zu überzeugen, daß das Schwachfug ist und wir höchstens ein mediales Informationsproblem haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Interessant was man hier so alles liest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mit Abstand der vernünftigste Post! 

Ich bleibe aber bei meiner Meinung und veschließe mein Augen vor deinen Argumente,
weil ich zu stolz bin zuzugeben, dass du Recht und ich Unrecht habe.


----------



## glacios (8. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> @Glacios:
> 
> du schreibst so langweilig, sry, aber deine nervige Texterei lese ich mir nicht wirklich durch. Also: tschööööö



Hahaha. Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, ist das sicher die einzige Möglicheit mit Würde seinen Kopf aus der Schlinge zu ziehen. Nen coolen Spruch bringen und n Abgang machen, Note 1+  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber damit bestätigst du nur, dass ich Recht hatte, obwohl ich das ja sowieso schon wusste.

@Dalmus
Jaja du hast die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen, wa?
Ich brauch ehrlich gesagt keine Medien dazu, um zu wissen, dass mehr Ausländer als Deutsche Stress machen. Dazu geh ich nur mal nachts durch mein Viertel, da gehts nicht mehr so toll zu. Und jedes Wochenende hör ich sie spätnachts noch brüllen, die Russen. N paar deutsche stehen auch immer dabei, aber der Hauptteil besteht bei dieser Clique, die da immer vor meiner Haustür rumhängt, aus Ausländern.
Nur weil rein statistisch gesehen whs mehr Deutsche in Gefängnissen hocken, solltest du vielleicht vorher mal nachdenken und dir überlegen dass es in Deutschland auch mehr Deutsche als Ausländer gibt und von daher auch mehr kriminielle Deutsche. Dennoch vergleicht man die gleiche Zahl an Ausländern mit den Deutschen, sind da definitiv mehr "Problemkinder" dabei als bei den Deutschen, da kannste mir noch soviel von deiner medialen Verschwörung erzählen und der "Matrix" in der wir leben...


----------



## Slit of Arthas (8. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> @Dalmus
> Jaja du hast die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen, wa?
> Ich brauch ehrlich gesagt keine Medien dazu, um zu wissen, dass mehr Ausländer als Deutsche Stress machen. Dazu geh ich nur mal nachts durch mein Viertel, da gehts nicht mehr so toll zu. Und jedes Wochenende hör ich sie spätnachts noch brüllen, die Russen. N paar deutsche stehen auch immer dabei, aber der Hauptteil besteht bei dieser Clique, die da immer vor meiner Haustür rumhängt, aus Ausländern.
> Nur weil rein statistisch gesehen whs mehr Deutsche in Gefängnissen hocken, solltest du vielleicht vorher mal nachdenken und dir überlegen dass es in Deutschland auch mehr Deutsche als Ausländer gibt und von daher auch mehr kriminielle Deutsche. Dennoch vergleicht man die gleiche Zahl an Ausländern mit den Deutschen, sind da definitiv mehr "Problemkinder" dabei als bei den Deutschen, da kannste mir noch soviel von deiner medialen Verschwörung erzählen und der "Matrix" in der wir leben...



Dafür rennen deine deutschen Nachbarn dann im Sommer nach Mallorca und pöbeln da irgendwelche "Ausländer" an. Not any better.
Dass schlichte Akzeptanz fremder Kultur im eigenen Land und enstprechende Integration der nicht in Deutschland gebürtigen ganz viele Probleme lösen würde scheint leider Gottes an ganz vielen Leuten vorbeigegangen zu sein. Und ja, auch ich hatte schon Stress mit Ausländern und bin nicht immer ohne (körperlichen) Schaden davon gekommen. Aber ich würde mich hüten deswegen "die Russen in meinem Viertel" zu verteufeln.
Pauschalisierungen sind generell kurzsichtig und machen die Sache meistens nur noch schlimmer. Immerhin haben ja auch alle Juden große Nasen, oder wie war das?...

Ich will damit nicht gut reden was in deiner Nachbarschaft vor sich geht. Und es gibt sicher auch anderswo solche Kollegen. Und ich glaube du müsstest lügen wenn du behaupten würdest, noch nie mal gröhlend und besoffen durch die Gassen gezogen zu sein oder? Aber wegen den Vollspacken von nebenan generelle Schlüsse in Punkto "Problemkinder" zu ziehen finde ich falsch. 
Und ja, es gibt vielleicht im Verhältnis mehr kriminelle Ausländer in Deutschland, aber viel wichtiger als der Fakt selbst ist doch die Frage, warum das so ist. Mit Sicherheit ist da der Frustfaktor "ach fickt euch alle kein Bock auf euch scheiss Kartoffeln" vorhanden, aber ich weigere mich zu glauben, dass das die mehrheitliche Meinung ist. Das würde dem Imigrationswunsch doch grundlegend wiedersprechen oder?

In sofern müssen wir das Problem vielleicht auch etwas selbstkritischer betrachten, wie verhalte ich mich eigentlich gegenüber Anderen? Kann es eventuell sein, dass das Auswirkungen auf deren Gesinnung mir gegenüber hat? Und dann davon auszugehen, dass mein Gegenüber nicht den gleichen Fehler macht und das pauschal auf "die Deutschen" anwendet sondern abstrahiert...das wäre ja heuchlerisch.

Nur so ein paar Gedanken.



Ich bin nicht stolz, ein Deutscher zu sein. Wurde schon oft erläutert - ich sehe nichts besonderes daran, wo mich meine Mutter auf die Welt gepresst hat. Deutschland, ich mag hier viele Leute, das Klima ist toll und wir leben in Wohlstand. Aber das ist wirklich nichts, worauf ich mir rausnehmen könnte stolz zu sein.

Grüße


----------



## Huntara (8. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Hahaha. Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, ist das sicher die einzige Möglicheit mit Würde seinen Kopf aus der Schlinge zu ziehen. Nen coolen Spruch bringen und n Abgang machen, Note 1+
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist Deine Interpretation in meine Verhaltensweise, aber ich kläre Dich zu Deiner Unwissenheit gerne auf:

Es gibt einfach Themen, wo man stundenlang drüber diskutieren könnte und dieses ist solch ein Thema. Wenn ich nur merke, das die Diskussion zu nichts führt, nämlich nur dazu, das es nur darum geht, das einer Recht behalten will und den anderen so sehr von seiner Meinung überzeugen will (ohne Erfolg -> in Deinem Fall), dann beende ich die Diskussion und sage Dir einen alten Spruch: *Der klügere gibt nach*.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum anderen bringst Du meiner Meinung nach keine stichhaltigen Argumente, denn auf diverse Punkte wie Joschka Fischer bist Du nicht eingegangen. Ledeglich hast Du meist ein und dieselben Kommentare meinerseits kommentiert (was ich sehr schwach finde und vor allem sehr einfach, zitieren ist ja soooo schwer...*lach*), das war das einzige was Du zur Diskussion beigetragen hast. Das zeigt mir, das Du keine Ahnung von irgendetwas hast und daher für mich unfähig bist in dieser Diskussion mitzumischen. 

Wenn Du es immer noch so siehst, wie Du es oben im Zitat schilderst, dann hoffe ich, das Du glücklich und zufrieden bist, denn Du interessierst mich so viel wie die Bohne die in der 3. Reihe bei Rewe in einer Dose in mittlerer Höhe liegt.

Da Dein Interesse nur darin besteht hier alles zuzuflamen, Du mir gegenüber sehr provokant rüber kommst und ich bisher da auch drauf eingegangen bin, schließe ich mich Dalmus an und bin für einen 

*/closed*

Nun darfst Du gerne andere zuflamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (8. Februar 2008)

@Dalmus:

/Respekt
/sign


@Glacious:
Spars dir doch einfach...


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> @Dalmus
> Jaja du hast die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen, wa?


Japp, ich bin als kleiner Junge in den Topf mit Weisheit gefallen - seitdem bekomme ich keinen Weisheitstrank mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


glacios schrieb:


> Ich brauch ehrlich gesagt keine Medien dazu, um zu wissen, dass mehr Ausländer als Deutsche Stress machen. Dazu geh ich nur mal nachts durch mein Viertel, da gehts nicht mehr so toll zu. Und jedes Wochenende hör ich sie spätnachts noch brüllen, die Russen. N paar deutsche stehen auch immer dabei, aber der Hauptteil besteht bei dieser Clique, die da immer vor meiner Haustür rumhängt, aus Ausländern.


Alles eine Sache der Sichtweise.
Prinzipiell hast Du natürlich Recht mit der Aussage, daß Ausländer mehr Stress machen als Deutsche. Es gibt einfach wesentlich mehr von ihnen. Von den 6,x Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt sind halt nur 80 Millionen Deutsche - da wär's ja schlimm wenn es mehr Deutsche als Ausländer geben würde die Stress machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bezogen auf Dein Viertel mag Deine Aussage möglicherweise auch stimmen. Aber selbst wenn - Dein Viertel ist eben nicht repräsentativ für Deutschland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




glacios schrieb:


> Nur weil rein statistisch gesehen whs mehr Deutsche in Gefängnissen hocken, solltest du vielleicht vorher mal nachdenken und dir überlegen dass es in Deutschland auch mehr Deutsche als Ausländer gibt und von daher auch mehr kriminielle Deutsche. Dennoch vergleicht man die gleiche Zahl an Ausländern mit den Deutschen, sind da definitiv mehr "Problemkinder" dabei als bei den Deutschen, da kannste mir noch soviel von deiner medialen Verschwörung erzählen und der "Matrix" in der wir leben...


Soso, ich soll also vorher mal nachdenken. *am Kinn kratz*
Komme ich Dir wie jemand vor der nicht nachdenkt?
Bist Du der Meinung ich würde den Unterschied zwischen relativen und absoluten Zahlen nicht kennen?
Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, daß ich da die absoluten Zahlen gegenüberstellen würde?
Möglicherweise bist Du es der mal nachdenken und sich informieren sollte?

Hier mal ein Link zum PDF der Kriminalstatistik 2005


----------



## Besieger (8. Februar 2008)

> Und jeder der meint es gäbe eine Art "Ausländerproblem" oder "Integrationsproblem der Ausländer" den lade ich gerne auf ein paar Bierchen ein, um ihn davon zu überzeugen, daß das Schwachfug ist und wir höchstens ein mediales Informationsproblem haben. wink.gif



dem kann ich leider nicht zustimmen. In Deutschland gibt es zur Zeit ca. 6,8 Millionen Ausländer. Wohlgemerkt Ausländer. Bürger ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft. Deise 6,8 Millionen machen ca. 8-9% der Bevölkerung aus. Trotzdem aber schaffen es diese 8-9% tatsächlich 30% aller Straftaten zu begehen. Selbst wenn man die Urkundenfälschung auser Acht lässst haben wir trotzdem noch einen Durchschnitt von 28-29%! Das ist zu hoch. Die ausländischen Bürger mit deutscher Staatsbrügerschaft wurden in dieser Statistik zu den 'Deutschen' gezählt. Auf welchen Anteil der Prozentsatz steigen würde wenn man diese ebenfalls zur Kategorie 'Ausländer' hinzuzählen würde.. darüber streiten die Experten. Und mit dem Integrationsproblem... tja ..ich verweise auf Köln Kalk, Berlin-Neucölln,Hamburg-Veddel. Aber einfach zu sagen beide Probleme sind Illusion von den Medien geschaffen (und ja ich selber schaue weder ARD noch ZDF noch irgendein Privatsender wenn es mir darum geht mich über solche Sachen zu informiern)halte ich für ignorant.


----------



## Kirell (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ja ich bin stolz schweizer zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja nix mit blizzard gewinnspielen ^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

blizzard gewinnspiele sind eh doof ^^ ich gewinn lieber 1mal im lotto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schön wärs xd


----------



## Besieger (8. Februar 2008)

> Der klügere gibt nach.



das sinnloseste was jmd sagen kann.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> dem kann ich leider nicht zustimmen. In Deutschland gibt es zur Zeit ca. 6,8 Millionen Ausländer. Wohlgemerkt Ausländer. Bürger ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft. Deise 6,8 Millionen machen ca. 8-9% der Bevölkerung aus. Trotzdem aber schaffen es diese 8-9% tatsächlich 30% aller Straftaten zu begehen.


Dafür hätte ich ganz gerne einen Beleg.
Und bitte bereinigt - also ohne Verstöße gegen das Ausländer- oder Asylgesetz und dergleichen.
Da liegt der Anteil der nicht-Deutschen natürlich bei 100%. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Besieger schrieb:


> Die ausländischen Bürger mit deutscher Staatsbrügerschaft wurden in dieser Statistik zu den 'Deutschen' gezählt.


Auf welche Statistik beziehst Du Dich da?
In den offiziellen Statistiken werden im Übrigen auch Touristen und dergleichen zu den nicht-Deutscchen gezählt... also Ausländer, die gar nicht hier leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Besieger schrieb:


> Aber einfach zu sagen beide Probleme sind Illusion von den Medien geschaffen [...] halte ich für ignorant.


Die Frage ist: Wo fängt ein bestimmter Umstand an ein Problem zu sein?
Möglicherweise bin ich ignorant, möglicherweise hast Du mich in dem Punkt falsch verstanden, möglicherweise habe ich mich in dem Punkt aber auch nur nicht detailliert genug ausgedrückt... wer weiß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (8. Februar 2008)

ich berufe mich auf das HIER
und noch auf statistiken von verschiedenen stiftungen.



> Die Frage ist: Wo fängt ein bestimmter Umstand an ein Problem zu sein?



Wenn rechtsfreie Räume,Parallelgesellschaften und Ghettos entstehen


----------



## Mâêdrôm (8. Februar 2008)

Ich bin stolz!!!!


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> ich berufe mich auf das HIER
> und noch auf statistiken von verschiedenen stiftungen.


Ich finde dort die Stelle nicht, wo geschrieben steht, daß nicht-Deutsche 30% aller Straftaten begehen.
Hilf mir doch mal auf die Sprünge, sonst muß ich mir die 476 Seiten durchlesen und kann erst heute Abend wieder posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Besieger schrieb:


> Wenn rechtsfreie Räume,Parallelgesellschaften und Ghettos entstehen


Keine besonders allgemein gehaltene Definition. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ersten beiden Kriterien treffen auch teils auf das Internet zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

In welche Richtung bewegt sich das Thema hier grad?


----------



## Besieger (8. Februar 2008)

> Ich finde dort die Stelle nicht, wo geschrieben steht, daß nicht-Deutsche 30% aller Straftaten begehen.
> Hilf mir doch mal auf die Sprünge, sonst muß ich mir die 476 Seiten durchlesen und kann erst heute Abend wieder posten. sad.gif



tabelle 61 



> Keine besonders allgemein gehaltene Definition. smile.gif



erklär mir die kritik am genauer.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> In welche Richtung bewegt sich das Thema hier grad?



Richtung ihr seit alle doof/ihr seit ausländer/ausländer sind doof/nein/doch/bla bla blub

also im moment eher richtung ausländer 

lesen bildet *g* (ned ernst nehmen zam ..)


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> tabelle 61


a) (Tatverdächtige für) Straftaten insgesamt: 22% (keineswegs 30%)
b) Tatverdächtigen-Statistik... das bedeutet nicht, daß der Verdächtige die entsprechende Straftat begangen hat.

Wobei ich nicht mal unterstellen möchte, daß nicht-Deutsche sehr viel schneller mal verdächtigt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Besieger schrieb:


> erklär mir die kritik am genauer.


Welche Kritik?
Ich sagte nur, daß die Definition nicht sonderlich allgemein gehalten ist (bezogen auf die Evolution eines Umstands zum Problem).



ZAM schrieb:


> In welche Richtung bewegt sich das Thema hier grad?


Keine Ahnung.
Hab mich grad zu sehr auf's klugscheissen konzentriert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, zurück zum Thema: Ich bin (nicht stolz aber) froh Düsseldorfer zu sein.... Helau...


----------



## Besieger (8. Februar 2008)

> a) (Tatverdächtige für) Straftaten insgesamt: 22% (keineswegs 30%)



man muss dabei bedenken ,dass die zahl der ausländer nie konstant ist, da meistens ein großteil die staatsbürgerschaft enthält. außerdem ist diese statistik bundesweit. dabei ist klar ,dass in mecklenburg-vorpommern wohl weniger verbrechen von ausländern begangen werden ,da es dort so gut wie keine gibt.
schaut man sich die karte der brd an so fällt auf dass in den westdeutschen ländern ,wo 95% der ausländer leben, der prozentsatz im süden bei über 30 % liegt. ausnahmen bilden berlin hamburg und bremen.


----------



## Besieger (8. Februar 2008)

> In welche Richtung bewegt sich das Thema hier grad?



um zum thema zurückzukehren: Ich denke jeder Deutsche hat das Recht stolz auf Land und Volk zu sein. Vor allem im letzten Jahrhundert hat das Land 2 mal seine Würde verloren , wurde ausgebombt und trotzdem sind wir heute wieder vorne mit dabei.


----------



## Yozoshura (8. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> um zum thema zurückzukehren: Ich denke jeder Deutsche hat das Recht stolz auf Land und Volk zu sein. Vor allem im letzten Jahrhundert hat das Land 2 mal seine Würde verloren , wurde ausgebombt und trotzdem sind wir heute wieder vorne mit dabei.



Nur weil die "Sieger" euch immer einen Grossteil der Strafe erliessen und dennoch seid ihr immernoch am Reparationskosten bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also stolz auf sein Volk zu sein ist ja okay, aber mehr aus dem Grund weil man nichts für die Taten seiner Väter, Grossväter etc. kann, bestimmt nicht weil Deutschland eine sonnige Vergangenheit hatte.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> schaut man sich die karte der brd an so fällt auf dass in den westdeutschen ländern ,wo 95% der ausländer leben, der prozentsatz im süden bei über 30 % liegt. ausnahmen bilden berlin hamburg und bremen.


a) Deine Aussage war aber, daß es die 8-9% nicht-Deutsche auf 30% der Straftaten bringen. Daß in Gebieten wo der Anteil nicht-Deutscher weit überdurchschnittlich ist, auch der Anteil von nicht-Deutschen begangener Straftaten höher liegt ist einfach nur logisch.
b) Nach wie vor sind in der Statistik nur Tatverdächtige und nicht Täter aufgeführt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Besieger schrieb:


> um zum thema zurückzukehren: Ich denke jeder Deutsche hat das Recht stolz auf Land und Volk zu sein. Vor allem im letzten Jahrhundert hat das Land 2 mal seine Würde verloren , wurde ausgebombt und trotzdem sind wir heute wieder vorne mit dabei.


Japp... "Wir sind Papst". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm, aber ich bin Protestant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es stimmt schon, daß wir heute wieder ganz vorne mit dabei sind - und irgendwie hat jeder von uns Anteil daran. Durch Steuern, billige Arbeitskraft für den Staat (Zivi, soziales Jahr) etc.
Trotzde bin ich nicht stolz drauf. Meinen Zividienst mußte ich machen und auch die Steuern werden mir aufgezwängt. Ich leiste meinen Teil also nicht ganz freiwillig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich muß ich sogar noch weiter gehen. Ich sollte mich im Grunde sogar schämen, denn wenn man mich Fragen würde, ob ich nicht weniger Steuern zahle möchte, dann würde ich freudig Ja sagen.
Zugegeben, dasß würde unser Land nicht wirklich in den Ruin treiben - soll nur verdeutlichen warum ich keinen Grund für mich persönlich sehe stolz zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (8. Februar 2008)

> Nur weil die "Sieger" euch immer einen Grossteil der Strafe erliessen und dennoch seid ihr immernoch am Reparationskosten bezahlen tongue.gif
> 
> Also stolz auf sein Volk zu sein ist ja okay, aber mehr aus dem Grund weil man nichts für die Taten seiner Väter, Grossväter etc. kann, bestimmt nicht weil Deutschland eine sonnige Vergangenheit hatte.



wir zahln heute nicht mehr wir schenken. und zwar uboote an israel und renten für polen. und zu deutschlands vergangenheit. blickt man endlich ma von den 12 jahren ab so hat das land eine geschichte von der andere nur träumen können.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Zugegeben, dasß würde unser Land nicht wirklich in den Ruin treiben - soll nur verdeutlichen warum ich keinen Grund für mich persönlich sehe stolz zu sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was aber somit auch kein Grund ist, sich für Deutschland zu schämen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Besieger schrieb:


> wir zahln heute nicht mehr wir schenken. und zwar uboote an israel und renten für polen. und zu deutschlands vergangenheit. blickt man endlich ma von den 12 jahren ab so hat das land eine geschichte von der andere nur träumen können.



Nur träumen können, impliziert schon wieder die Schlechterstellung anderer Länder. Warum ist unsere Geschichte soviel besser, als die der anderen? 

Übrigens, abgesehen von diesen 12 Jahren gibt es in der deutschen Geschichten durchaus noch mehr negative Zeitperioden. Die werden nur vergessen, weil das 20. Jahrhundert eine überdeckende Farbe hatte.


----------



## Yozoshura (8. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> wir zahln heute nicht mehr wir schenken. und zwar uboote an israel und renten für polen. und zu deutschlands vergangenheit. blickt man endlich ma von den 12 jahren ab so hat das land eine geschichte von der andere nur träumen können.



Hmmm ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ihr noch zahlt. Vieleich twurde euch das auch einmal geschenkt, bin mir nicht sicher aber wenn nicht sollte bald mal der 1 WK abbezahlt sein, der 2 WK kommt dann noch ;-)

Davon kann man leider nicht wegblicken, weil diese 12 Jahre zu gravierend sind.


----------



## pandak1n (8. Februar 2008)

Stolz???

Auf was? Dass man irgendwo geboren wurde und dieses irgendwo zufälllig Deutschland ist? Eine Existenz, die man nicht mal ansatzweise begreifen kann?
Klar, Riesengrundlage, um auf was stolz zu sein.

Da könnte ich schon eher differenzierte Aussagen wie "Ich bin stolz Deutscher zu sein, weil wir ne Kanzlerin haben, der ihr äusseres Erscheinungsbild egal ist" ernst nehmen.

Selbstreflektion? Null...
Hauptsache irgendwo was mitbrüllen können. Juchei, Gemeinschaftsgefühl.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Hmmm ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ihr noch zahlt. Vieleich twurde euch das auch einmal geschenkt, bin mir nicht sicher aber wenn nicht sollte bald mal der 1 WK abbezahlt sein, der 2 WK kommt dann noch ;-)
> 
> Davon kann man leider nicht wegblicken, weil diese 12 Jahre zu gravierend sind.




Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du nur Müll laberst. 
Siehst du, wie unbefriedigend bloße Mutmaßungen für den Gegenüber sein können? Es wäre daher nett, wenn du einige Quellenangaben bringen könntest, wie und in welcher Höhe wir (Deutschland) noch Reperationen bezahlt.

Übrigens wegblicken soll niemand, es soll bloß ein objektiver und leidentschaftloser Blick sein.


----------



## Besieger (8. Februar 2008)

> Hmmm ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ihr noch zahlt.



natürlich zahlen wir . blos das klingt so negativ. zum glück sind wir aber nicht die einzigen in dem bereich.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was aber somit auch kein Grund ist, sich für Deutschland zu schämen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noxiel, Dich gibt's ja auch noch... lange keinen Post mehr von Dir gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich treibe mich ja auch selten in "Gott & die Welt" rum.^^

Nö, das stimmt schon. Kein Grund sich für Deutschland zu schämen. Aber halt ein Grund zu sagen "Ich kann nicht stolz darauf sein ein Deutscher zu sein, wenn ich nur unfreiwillig meinen Beitrag leiste". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemand sich sehr viel mehr mit dem Rest des deutschen Volkes verbunden fühlt als ich das tue und mir glaubhaft versichern kann, daß er gerne die Hälfte seines Einkommens abgibt, dann will ich ihm bestimmt nicht das Recht absprechen von sich zu sagen er sei stolz ein Deutscher zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (8. Februar 2008)

@ Noxiel
FOKUS

ich denke alles andere darf man hier nich posten. wird sonschd politisch zu unkorrekt.


----------



## Yozoshura (8. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du nur Müll laberst.
> Siehst du, wie unbefriedigend bloße Mutmaßungen für den Gegenüber sein können? Es wäre daher nett, wenn du einige Quellenangaben bringen könntest, wie und in welcher Höhe wir (Deutschland) noch Reperationen bezahlt.
> 
> Übrigens wegblicken soll niemand, es soll bloß ein objektiver und leidentschaftloser Blick sein.



Ihr mit euren Quellenangaben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ihr solltet doch darüber bescheid wissen, ich bin kein Deutscher und lebe nicht in Deutschland. Ich kann dir zu 100% versichern, dass ihr noch zahlt, *falls* euch nichts erlassen wurde. Der 1. WK könnte bereits abbezahlt sein, der 2. niemals.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Noxiel, Dich gibt's ja auch noch... lange keinen Post mehr von Dir gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach ich kann dir sagen....  _anfängt zu schwadronieren und Nickelbrille aufsetzt_

Ich bin momentan leider etwas im Lernstress und kann mir die täglichen Ausflüge nach Azeroth nicht leisten, daher sind die wenigen Themen im Gott & die Welt das Einzige, dass mich bei Buffed hällt.

Außerdem sitze ich hinter eine Firewall die Buffed.de wohl für die Wurzel allen Hackerübels hällt und ich habe Tag für Tag damit zu kämpfen, Proxys zu finden, die der Admin noch nicht kennt und auch gesperrt hat. -_-



Dalmus schrieb:


> Nö, das stimmt schon. Kein Grund sich für Deutschland zu schämen. Aber halt ein Grund zu sagen "Ich kann nicht stolz darauf sein ein Deutscher zu sein, wenn ich nur unfreiwillig meinen Beitrag leiste".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gehen wir einfach mal davon aus, dass du deine Steuern bereitwillig zahlst. Pünktlich und vorallem ohne das Großaufgebot der Polizei- und Ordnungskräfte auf den Plan zu rufen, wenn es an's Löhnen geht.

Kannst du nicht stolz darauf sein, wenn anteilig mit deinem Geld, Dinge wie Infrastruktur, Gemein- und Sozialwesen, Heilfürsorge und Umweltschutz unterstützt werden? Du bist doch im größeren Rahmen für mehr positive Dinge in Deutschland verantwortlich, als für negative. Wenn der Staat, nicht zuletzt auch durch deine Hilfe, keine neue Schulden aufnehmen muß, in der Welt respektiert und als gleichberechtigter und führender Partner in der europäischen Gemeinschaft gesehen wird?

Natürlich kannst weder Du noch ich etwas für die Geburt Goethes, Schillers oder Wagners, aber im Gesichtspunkt, dass deine Landsleute nach möglicherweise den selben Werten und moralischen Grundsätzen gehandelt haben, um für die nachfolgenden Generationen einen guten Startpunkt zu legen, lässt zumindest mich stolz auf dieses Land sein.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ihr mit euren Quellenangaben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mal nen Link von mir dazu: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reparationen#...C_1918_und_1945

Naja, so ein bisserl Kleinscheiß zahlen wir noch (und das ist auch richtig so), aber das mit den Reparationen ist schon ne Weile gegessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ach ich kann dir sagen....  _anfängt zu schwadronieren und Nickelbrille aufsetzt_
> 
> Ich bin momentan leider etwas im Lernstress und kann mir die täglichen Ausflüge nach Azeroth nicht leisten, daher sind die wenigen Themen im Gott & die Welt das Einzige, dass mich bei Buffed hällt.


*tröst*


Noxiel schrieb:


> Außerdem sitze ich hinter eine Firewall die Buffed.de wohl für die Wurzel allen Hackerübels hällt und ich habe Tag für Tag damit zu kämpfen, Proxys zu finden, die der Admin noch nicht kennt und auch gesperrt hat. -_-


Das kenn ich gut.^^
Neulich gab's dann hier hausintern nen neuen Proxy - und schwupps war der Proxy vom Kollegen geblacklisted. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich dann nicht verstanden habe ist daß buffed seitdem nicht mehr gefiltert wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noxiel schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht stolz darauf sein, wenn anteilig mit deinem Geld, Dinge wie Infrastruktur, Gemein- und Sozialwesen, Heilfürsorge und Umweltschutz unterstützt werden? Du bist doch im größeren Rahmen für mehr positive Dinge in Deutschland verantwortlich, als für negative. Wenn der Staat, nicht zuletzt auch durch deine Hilfe, keine neue Schulden aufnehmen muß, in der Welt respektiert und als gleichberechtigter und führender Partner in der europäischen Gemeinschaft gesehen wird?


Nö, ich habe ja keine Entscheidungsgewalt darüber was mit dem Geld passiert.
Wenn man sich dafür entscheidet x neue Jagdbomber zu bauen und im Süden von Afghanistan die Stimmung ein wenig anzuheizen, dann hätte ich keinen Einfluß darauf.
Wenn ich selbst bestimmen dürfte wofür die Steuern die ich zahle ausgegeben werden, dann wär's schon wieder ne andere Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2008)

Lassen wir die Bundestagswahl als Mittel der Einflussnahme gelten? 

Ich meine, auch wenn du natürlich keine Entscheidungsgewalt über den Haushalt oder Wehretat hast, generelle Dinge wie Straßenbau oder Sozialfürsorge kann man doch nicht als negativ oder nicht wünschenswert betrachten. 

Najo....


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Lassen wir die Bundestagswahl als Mittel der Einflussnahme gelten?


Neeeee, ich hab Guido gewählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich meine, auch wenn du natürlich keine Entscheidungsgewalt über den Haushalt oder Wehretat hast, generelle Dinge wie Straßenbau oder Sozialfürsorge kann man doch nicht als negativ oder nicht wünschenswert betrachten.


Straßenbau... hoffentlich kommt gleich keiner mit Autobahnen an.^^
Neee, im Ernst: natürlich ist das was Feines und wünschenswert. Nur war es nicht meine Idee oder Entscheidung die Steuergelder dafür auszugeben, also kann ich auch nicht stolz darauf sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diejenigen die das beschlossen haben, die können natürlich durchaus stolz sein...


----------



## Tja (8. Februar 2008)

> Ich denke Du gehörst zu denen, die am besten beweisen, das sie mehr zu rechten Seite eingestellt sind. Bei Deiner Gastfreundlichkeit, nein, eher bei Deiner Offenheit was andere Kulturen angehen, stehst Du ganz tief unter mir biggrin.gif...



Und weiter? Sei doch froh, dass nicht jeder ein Gutmensch ist, sonst würden sowohl Deutschland als auch Österreich vor Hunde gehen und komplett an die EU verraten werden. Ich glaube eher, dass ich ganz weit über Dir stehe, denn jemand ohne Nationalstolz versteht sowas ohnehin nicht...also was willst mir sagen? Und Du hast schon recht, gegenüber Kulturen, welche Frauen wie Dreck behandeln, aus welcher sich viele nicht anpassen wollen und glauben hier den Dicken, armen, armen Ausländer markieren zu können, habe ich was jo. --->Anpassen oder gehen



> Ist jetzt nicht Dein ernst?? Eigentlich würde ich hier schon sagen, rede besser mit der Wand weiter, aber da kommt ja leider noch mehr Mist von Dir:



LOL das typische Gutmenschen-Argument, wenn einem sinnvolle Argumente ausgehen, wird nach /schließen geschrieen bzw. sonstiger Müll geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> @Tja:
> 
> ZITAT
> In Österreich herrschen nunmal andere Bräuche wenn man hier leben will, hat man sich diesen anzupassen OHNE wenn und aber...Das Beispiel mit dem Kopftuch ist hierfür nur stellvertretend gedacht.
> ...





> Du solltest Dir mal darüber im klaren werden, das viele Ausländer auch nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit haben, bzw. die Unterstützung bekommen unsere Sprache zu lernen oder wärst Du so hilfsbereit und würdest das jemand beibringen? Ich glaub nicht....
> Es geht nicht um Kultur durchsetzen, sondern ledeglich, das sie an einen anderen Gott glauben und im übrigen: Falls Dir die Ausländer hier zu viel sind, dann kannst Du Dich ja gerne bei Herrn Joschka Fischer bedanken, nämlich einem Deutschen und wenn Du jetzt nicht weißt was ich meine, dann diskutiere besser nicht mehr mir, denn von Politik sollte man schon ein wenig Ahnung haben wink.gif.



Ja nee ist klar, deshalb klappt es auch bei den einigen so gut (siehe Beispiel mit einer Freundin von mir)...Und wieso soll ich es jemanden beibringen?! Von Leuten die in mein Land kommen, hier leben wollen erwarte ich, dass sie *sofort* am erlernen der Sprache interessiert sind. _Woran die Moslems glauben ist mir sowas von egal, hier in Österreich haben sie sich unserer Kultur, Sprache anzupassen sonst heißt es wiedersehen_.

Den Schwachsinn von wegen Integrationsprogramm kannst Dir auch sparen, wenn die Politiker das schon wollen, sollen sie es aus ihrer Tasche bezahlen (wurden schon genug Millionen sinnlos verpulvert) - Integration ist Grundvoraussetzung, um in einem fremden Land zu leben !! So Nieten wie die Rot/Grünen schlagen ja gerne in die selbe "oh die armen armen Ausländer"-Kerbe wie Du, wird euch das nicht selbst manchmal zu blöd?! Das Argument ausländerfeindlich zieht hier auch nicht - da es eh immer die selben sind, welche Schwierigkeiten machen und sich NICHT anpassen wollen. Und da gibts auch keine Ausreden von wegen "ich nix Geld etc." - wo ein Wille, da ein Weg fertig..sonst führt der Weg halt zum nächsten Bahnhof, Flughafen. 

zu deinem Politik Gefasel:

Davon hab ich genug Ahnung und so Pfeifen wie Fischer, Van der Bellen werden von mir nur noch ausgelacht. Das sind alles Leute ohne Nationalstolz und was dabei herauskommt sieht man ja, Österreich ist seit 95 in der verdammten EU und wird seitdem nur noch übergangen. Etwas Gutes hat die Sache allerdings, der Austritt rückt näher und näher.



> Nur weil die "Sieger" euch immer einen Grossteil der Strafe erliessen und dennoch seid ihr immernoch am Reparationskosten bezahlen tongue.gif
> 
> Also stolz auf sein Volk zu sein ist ja okay, aber mehr aus dem Grund weil man nichts für die Taten seiner Väter, Grossväter etc. kann, bestimmt nicht weil Deutschland eine sonnige Vergangenheit hatte.



Und wieder so ein Ewig-Schuldiger...die ruhmreiche "Sieger-Vergangenheit" ist ja so viel besser? "Wir legen erstmal alles in Schutt und Asche, obwohl der Krieg schon längst entschieden ist und lassen usn als die großen Helden feiern" - ist ja soviel besser gell? Und meinen Großvater brauchst schon gar nicht in einen negativen Topf werfen, der hat sich den A**** aufgerissen und sein Leben riskiert, nur damit seine Frau, Freunde den Krieg überleben auf so jemanden bin ich stolz!!!...Und zu den Strafzahlungen: Auch hier die sollen die Politiker gefälligst aus ihrer eigenen Tasche zahlen oder besser gleich auf den Mond auswandern - dort gibt es schließlich kein intelligentes Leben und keinen Nationalstolz - also genau das Richtige für dieses Dreckspack.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (8. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Und weiter? Sei doch froh, dass nicht jeder ein Gutmensch ist, sonst würden sowohl Deutschland als auch Österreich vor Hunde gehen und komplett an die EU verraten werden. Ich glaube eher, dass ich ganz weit über Dir stehe, denn jemand ohne Nationalstolz versteht sowas ohnehin nicht...also was willst mir sagen? Und Du hast schon recht, gegenüber Kulturen, welche Frauen wie Dreck behandeln, aus welcher sich viele nicht anpassen wollen und glauben hier den Dicken, armen, armen Ausländer markieren zu können, habe ich was jo. --->Anpassen oder gehen
> LOL das typische Gutmenschen-Argument, wenn einem sinnvolle Argumente ausgehen, wird nach /schließen geschrieen bzw. sonstiger Müll geschrieben
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe inständig dass du irgendwann mal aus deinem Heimatland flüchten musst und dich in einem fremden Land inmitten Gleichgesinnter wiederfindest, die dich behandeln wie den letzten Dreck weil du andere Klamotten trägst und die Sprache nicht richtig beherrschst.

Grüße


----------



## Tja (8. Februar 2008)

> Ich hoffe inständig dass du irgendwann mal aus deinem Heimatland flüchten musst und dich in einem fremden Land inmitten Gleichgesinnter wiederfindest, die dich behandeln wie den letzten Dreck weil du andere Klamotten trägst und die Sprache nicht richtig beherrschst.
> 
> Grüße



In China ist gerade ein Päckchen Reis und SOGAR ein Fahrrad umgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Die Frage nach "Stolz" auf Etwas ist mindestens so beknackt wie der Ehre-Müll. 
Darf man sich hier mit "Mir doch egal" äußern? *g*


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Frage nach "Stolz" auf Etwas ist mindestens so beknackt wie der Ehre-Müll.
> Darf man sich hier mit "Mir doch egal" äußern? *g*


Ehre-Müll? Das kann ja auch nur von einem Hordler kommen - ihr gewinnt die BGs ja auch immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Frage nach "Stolz" auf Etwas ist mindestens so beknackt wie der Ehre-Müll.
> Darf man sich hier mit "Mir doch egal" äußern? *g*



Kann man eigentlich stolz auf die Leistungen des eigenen Filius sein? 
Nach einhelliger Meinung vieler offensichtlich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Die "Mir doch egal" Meinung wird tolleriert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich stolz auf die Leistungen des eigenen Filius sein?
> Nach einhelliger Meinung vieler offensichtlich nicht.
> 
> 
> ...


naja an den leistungen des kindes hast du selbst ja einigen anteil dran (zeugung, erziehung...)


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> naja an den leistungen des kindes hast du selbst ja einigen anteil dran (zeugung, erziehung...)



Wie gesagt, an der Entwicklung des Landes hat der Einzelne ebenfalls ein gewisses Maß an Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten. 
Verliert sich das aber vielleicht lediglich weil die Auswirkungen nicht unmittelbar zu sehen sind, bzw. verliert der Mensch ab einer gewissen Größendynamik einfach die Vorstellungsgabe sich der Auswirkungen bewußt zu werden?


----------



## Hishabye (8. Februar 2008)

Ich selber bin Schlesierin. Kam 92 hier rüber als ich 9 jahre alt war. Als ich hierhin kam konnte kein Wort der deutschen Sprache genauso wie meine Eltern (mein Vater konnte etwas deutsch, da meine Großeltern im Haus noch teilweise deutsch gesprochen haben, als die Polen Schlesien nach dem Krieg bekommen haben).
Ok Intergration war in unserem Fall nicht besonders schwer. Da unsere Kultur ziemlich in gleichen Rahmen fällt.
Aber wir mussten die Sprache lernen um hier eine Arbeit zufinden usw.
Ich bekam damals in der Grundschule Förderunterricht in Deutsch. Diese Stunden fanden nach dem regulären Schulunterricht statt und nur für Kinder die Schwierigkeiten in der deutschen Sprache hatten.(Ich gehe mal von aus, dass in der einen oder anderen Schule immernoch praktiziert wird)
Dazu kommt noch das ich mich nur mit den anderen Kindern auf deutsch (!) unterhalten habe und zuhause auch.
Meine Mutter hat einen 9monatigen Sprachkurs besucht.
Mittlerweile arbeitet sie seit über mehreren Jahren in einer großen Supermarkt-Kette und leitet eine Abteilung.
Ich selber habe ein Fachabi gemacht und eine kaufmännische Ausbildung abgeschlossen.
Und ich beherrsche die polnische Sprache auch noch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem als meine Eltern sich entscheiden haben hier rüber zu siedeln kamen Sie mit Geld, d.h. sie haben sich ganz alleine hier finanziert und von Staat gab es einen minimal Zuschuss.

Was ich damit sagen möchte? Das wenn man wirklich will, dass man in einem anderen Land wohnen möchte, der strengt sich an und lernt die Sprache und die Kultur.
Also das es zu wenig Möglichkeiten gibt sich zu intergrieren gibt...das mag ich nicht glauben. Man muss nur seinen Arsch hochheben und was dafür tun. Von nichts kommt auch nichts...

Wenn  ich manchmal höre, dass die anderen Menschen anderer Nationalität überall in ihrer eignen Muttersprache sprechen und diese sich nur mit diesen treffen und auch eigene Geschäfte, sowie versch. Medien in der eigenen Sprache haben. Soll mich da wundern , dass nicht mal die Kinder in der Grundschule, obwohl sie bereits in Deutschland geboren wurden, gebrochen Deutsch sprechen? Wohl kaum...
Die meisten sind sich einfach zu bequem :/ oder haben Angst ihre eigene Kulturidentität zu verlieren...Was ein völliger Schwachsinn ist....
Denn das verlangt ja keiner! Was die in den eigenen vier Wänden machen, ist doch egal, dort können sie ja weiter ihre kulturellen Sachen nachgehen (z.b. Essen, Religion, usw)

Wie gesagt es sind nicht alle so...Viele machen ihr Abitur, studieren oder erlernen einen Beruf..vor denen ziehe ich den Hut, dass sie es geschafft haben.

Worauf ich stolz bin?

Ich bin stolz eine EUROPÄIN zu sein ^^

Denn Europa ist ein tolles Kontinet, dass zeigt das verschiende Länder nebeneinander in Frieden leben können.
Wir haben eine freie Kultur. 
Dies sollte man zuschätzen wissen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Warum ich stolz bin Deutscher zu sein
von
Thorrak

Ich bin stolz darauf dass einer der besten Hubschrauber, ach was, DER beste Hubschrauber aus deutschen Landen kommt.
Ich bin stolz auf das deutsche Bier.
Ich bin stolz darauf dass Deutschland eine der wichtigsten Industrienationen Europas bzw der Welt ist.
Ich bin stolz darauf dass Crysis, Siedler, Anno und Gothic deutsche Produktionen sind.
Ich bin stolz darauf dass die deutsche Regierung nicht fahnenschwenkend hinter den USA hermarschiert ist.
Ich bin stolz darauf dass wir Papst sind.
Ich bin stolz darauf dass wir das größte Volksfest der Welt haben.
Ich bin stolz wenn deutsche Sportler etwas gewinnen.
Ich bin stolz wenn ein Deutscher einen Preis gewinnt, egal auf welchem Gebiet.
Ich bin stolz wenn ein Ausländer Deutschland oder die Deutschen lobt oder zumindest wohlwollend über sie spricht.
Ich bin stolz auf deutsche Autos, Flugzeuge oder allgemein gute deutsche Produkte.
Ich bin stolz wenn mit deutschen Geldern etwas finanziert wird.
Ich bin stolz darauf dass die Fussball WM 2006 in Deutschland war.
Ich bin stolz auf deutscher Musiker, die ich gut finde.
Ich bin stolz auf die Varusschlacht.
Ich bin stolz auf Deutsche die sich dem Nazi-Regime wirdersetzt haben.

Und schon aus Prinzip bin ich stolz Deutscher zu sein, genauso wie ich stolz wäre Kurde, Japaner, Afghane oder Timbuktuianer zu sein.


----------



## Huntara (8. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Und weiter? Sei doch froh, dass nicht jeder ein Gutmensch ist, sonst würden sowohl Deutschland als auch Österreich vor Hunde gehen und komplett an die EU verraten werden. Ich glaube eher, dass ich ganz weit über Dir stehe, denn jemand ohne Nationalstolz versteht sowas ohnehin nicht...also was willst mir sagen? Und Du hast schon recht, gegenüber Kulturen, welche Frauen wie Dreck behandeln, aus welcher sich viele nicht anpassen wollen und glauben hier den Dicken, armen, armen Ausländer markieren zu können, habe ich was jo. --->Anpassen oder gehen
> LOL das typische Gutmenschen-Argument, wenn einem sinnvolle Argumente ausgehen, wird nach /schließen geschrieen bzw. sonstiger Müll geschrieben
> 
> 
> ...



Vorsicht!!! Du tust so als würdest Du mich nur zitieren und fakest hier nur noch rum!! Da sind viele Sachen dabei, die ich überhaupt nicht geschrieben habe!!! Mit so falschen Leuten diskutiere ich nicht, weil es mich auch langweilt. Sry, wenn ich Deine Texterei nicht durchgelesen habe, hab einfach keine Zeit mir MÜll durchzulesen....


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Stimme Tja aber in sachen Integration voll zu.
In anderen Ländern werden wir *Gezwungen*
uns zu integrieren, in Deutschland ist es bis heute
so ein "es wäre besser wenn.."
wir deutschen können nicht konsequent sein,
sonst heißt es gleich wieder vorsicht Nazi´s.

Aber Amerka - ihr kennt bestimmt "Achmed the dead terrorist"
er macht judenwitze, die Amis lachen sich das brett.
Die dürfen das - aber deutschland lässt sich einfach noch
viel zu sehr mit der achsogroßen verantwortung verängstigen.

*Wir deutschen werden von vielen Europäischen Ländern,
durch den Vorwurf Schuld am II. Weltkrieg ausgenutzt.
Ich lasse mir das nicht gefallen - die Demokratische Politik
schon!*

Und wenn dann mal was zustande kommt,
sitzen 60% der Oppositions heinis da,
die nix verstanden haben und einfach ma nein sagen.
Ich weiß nich mehr wers war, aber irgendeiner
war ma Umweltminister und is dann Verkehrsminister geworden
wie um himmels willen geht das?

*Die deutsche Demokratie funktioniert nicht*

das war mal mein statement...

Edit: zum Thread: Auf diese Demokratie kann ich nicht stolz sein!


----------



## Huntara (8. Februar 2008)

@Ciliu

Geb ich Dir absolut Recht! Die deutsche Demokratie funktioniert auch einfach nicht. Egal wen Du dran setzt, ob Du wählen gehst oder nicht, es funktioniert nicht.

Nichts desto trotz haben wir eine Vergangenheit, die uns zwar nicht betrifft, aber wenn 50Million Menschen sterben, das vergißt man nicht und Hitler war noch dazu Österreicher....!

Ich habe es noch nicht erlebt, das ich mich in einem fremden Land integrieren muss. Als ich mit meiner besten Freundin eigentlich in die Türkei zu ihrer Familie fliegen wollte, hatten wir auch darüber gesprochen und ich hätte kein Kopftuch tragen müssen, im Gegenteil, ich hätte im Meer im Badeanzug schwimmen gehen können, so offen können auch Südländische Menschen sein.

Aber wo musstest Du Dich denn schon mal in einem fremden Land anpassen?


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu ist eh ein Nazi.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Aber wo musstest Du Dich denn schon mal in einem fremden Land anpassen?



Ich nicht. Ich bin deutscher und lebe auch in Deutschland.
Aber sehen wir uns mal die Islamischen Länder an:

Im Ruhrpott planen sie die grüßte Moschee (heißt das so?)
Europas zu bauen, und in den islamistischen ländern
gibts nichtmal ne normale kirche.
Ich bin kein Christ, aber es ist einfach tatsache
das Steuergelder für eine Kulturgut aus ländern
fließen, die uns in ihrem land auch nicht umsorgen.

Deutschland tut zuviel!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Ciliu ist eh ein Nazi.....



Wer das 3. Reich beführwortet,
gehört eingeschläftert. Tatsache ist aber,
das viele alte Menschen, die das damals
miterlebt haben berichten,
das wir heutzutage viel schlimmere
verhältnisse haben.

Nur: damals hat es die Masse betroffen,
       heute trifft es viele einzeln, und wir haben
       das existenz minimum gesichert, was es
       früher nicht gab.

zu dem screen aus ICQ:

du wolltest es so hören, also bekommst du es so.
du kannst deiner freie - patriotische meinung nicht
öffentlich vertreten, du wirst schlechtgeredet - egal
was du tust, also sagt man gleich einfach ja.

und Juliy: hör auf mit deiner Hetzjagd gegen dich.
               Der, dem du den Account abgezogen hast
               hat deine Telefon-Nr. er wird sich bei dir melden.


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Wer das 3. Reich beführwortet,
> gehört eingeschläftert. Tatsache ist aber,
> das viele alte Menschen, die das damals
> miterlebt haben berichten,
> ...



Die wurden auch nicht interniert. 

Btw. ab jetzt ist der Thread zu. 

Btw. Netiquette: Privater Kleinkrieg soll/darf nicht in unserer Community ausgeführt werden.


----------

